# New TiVo Hydra Interface In Action



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

*New TiVo Hydra Interface In Action*

Courtesy of the great Dave Zatz






-Kevin


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yuck! Hate the space hogging images. Really hope this only goes to Bolt units and later and not Roamios and earlier.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

+ one million

Welcome to X1?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

The numbering on the Home menu looks really bad to me. No mention of the Tivo Live Guide which we use and love vs. the grid guide.

She keeps mentioning operators - wonder if this is intended for retail boxes at all? Seems Tivo's future is getting operator deals. Not sure how well that will go since I can't see any of the top tier cable companies using this.

-Kevin


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

That is TERRIBLE!!!!!!!! Bad Rovi just goes from bad, to Bad, to REALLY BAD, to making me sick.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I'm mildly amused by all the efforts at integrating some predictive engine for identifying what I want to watch or might be interested in, while failing to simply provide a mechanism for me to specify what subset of content that I, as one of many individual viewers/users of our TiVo boxes, am interested in, or any ability to track what content *I* have watched.


----------



## B Smooth (Jan 7, 2000)

I actually think the new interface looks good. I think we really need to see it actually working on our homes to decide. 

One of the issues with personalization on Tivo is we have 4 people with really different taste watching. I don't ever watch to see the movies my 10 year old watches on the ribbon. Nor do i want to see the reality TV shows that my wife might watch. Without the system knowing who specifically is watching, its really not usefull. I also never use the grid. We use the guide 100% of the time...Some of the other changes look pretty cool though....


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Interesting. I wonder if the Rovi data will be fixed for this. Watcha' say, Margret? 

I actually find the layout to be attractive. But so much space is dedicated to graphics--I wonder if/how much that will interfere with quick user functionality. (Do I really need to see large graphic images of shows that TiVo thinks I might like to watch?) 

And so much attention seems to be paid to what a viewer might like to watch (at least in the video)--is that the emphasis that the average TiVo user has? Me, I typically use the box to record what I know I already want, and then to watch it--I less often/rarely go to the box because I have free time now and want the box to recommend a time-killer to me. (Having said that, I do like TiVo's Suggestions.)


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

They didn't say which devices are getting it but Tivo said at CES that Hydra upgrading would be optional, and that you can't go back once you do.

A) Bad idea. People will be curious and some will hate it. Customer alienation.
B) Don't upgrade until there are comprehensive videos and reviews of the UI in action from brave souls and you are confident it's what you want.

Personalization is useless without profiles. I already know my screen would be spammed to death with crap meant for 3.5 other people. Without any way of knowing who is sitting at the TV it's not even a question.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Gag! Nothing like using up all the screen space for B.S. that could have been used for useful information. Now I'l have to spend twice as long scrolling through shorter lists to find what I'm looking for. And the prediction nonsense will be an utter disaster. Every time the TiVo servers are slow (which is all the time), it will take an hour to go from one item to the next, and when the vast compute power of amazon can't even guess reasonable things I might want to buy on my amazon.com front page, I can imagine what sort of guesses the hopeless twits at TiVo will generate (my Roamio has already almost completely stopped recording any suggestions, so that might be a hint).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

B Smooth said:


> I actually think the new interface looks good. I think we really need to see it actually working on our homes to decide.
> 
> One of the issues with personalization on Tivo is we have 4 people with really different taste watching. I don't ever watch to see the movies my 10 year old watches on the ribbon. Nor do i want to see the reality TV shows that my wife might watch. Without the system knowing who specifically is watching, its really not usefull. I also never use the grid. We use the guide 100% of the time...Some of the other changes look pretty cool though....


Very good point as to personalization. I wonder if this finally would incorporate the user profiles idea that people have suggested, both for predictions/suggestions and recorded content? Really needed in this paradigm, as you point out.

I found it interesting that Margret specifically mentioned the grid and chuckled at it being a user clamor-point--shouldn't that have been the TiVo Guide?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

tomhorsley said:


> Gag! Nothing like using up all the screen space for B.S. that could have been used for useful information. Now I'l have to spend twice as long scrolling through shorter lists to find what I'm looking for. And the prediction nonsense will be an utter disaster. *Every time the TiVo servers are slow (which is all the time), it will take an hour to go from one item to the next,* and when the vast compute power of amazon can't even guess reasonable things I might want to buy on my amazon.com front page, I can imagine what sort of guesses the hopeless twits at TiVo will generate (my Roamio has already almost completely stopped recording any suggestions, so that might be a hint).


Didn't even think about this. Imagine all the blank thumbnail images because Tivo's server is down ;-)

-Kevin


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tomhorsley said:


> Gag! Nothing like using up all the screen space for B.S. that could have been used for useful information. Now I'l have to spend twice as long scrolling through shorter lists to find what I'm looking for. And the prediction nonsense will be an utter disaster. Every time the TiVo servers are slow (which is all the time), it will take an hour to go from one item to the next, and when the vast compute power of amazon can't even guess reasonable things I might want to buy on my amazon.com front page, I can imagine what sort of guesses the hopeless twits at TiVo will generate (my Roamio has already almost completely stopped recording any suggestions, so that might be a hint).


My question is, are users really using their TiVo's for content suggestions? Or is that really a sidelight, at best?

And/or, is this a way to get users away from their recorded content and more towards streaming content, for which direction TiVo could charge the content providers and generate revenue?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

A few tidbits from Dave Zatz as to the roll-out (seemingly already occurring/to start, in _Spain_?):


> They originally indicated it would launch last year, but here we are with the first deployment (Vodafone in Spain). I assume on the retail front the Bolt is a lock. If they follow recent update patterns, the Roamio and Premiere will get this and cloud DVR too.





> . . . she specifically mentions MSO in video and Vodafone is confirmed. I can also mention that it's coming to retail.


New TiVo Hydra Interface

And a favorite reader comment there, from reader Jim:


> Having guide data problems? Look, pretty pictures.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

"Having guide data problems? Look, pretty pictures."

No, that is not right at all, it goes more like this:
Having guide data problems? Look spinning circles and blank tiles to distract you and redirect your anger.

If anybody believes that is not exactly what we are going to see, then they have not been paying attention.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Personally I only care about the visual part of a UI as it pertains to usability so I will reserve my opinion until I can test this.

Regarding what equipment this will end up on, while I agree it would be nice to do like they did with the Premiere and let the use switch back and forth, any Series that doesn't get this pretty much means that series is end of life and will not be getting any regular software updates. So I hope it goes all the way back to the Premieres.

One thing is for certain, if I am given a choice I will not switch any time soon. The current UI does what I need it to do (as does the old SDUI on the Series 3 units), flashy pictures mean nothing to me and I know what I want to record and watch and never use search, suggestions, or wish-lists.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

Should I say it?

"Hail Hydra!"


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

It really was a very short and not too informative video. Nothing surprising from Tivo, Inc.
I do not trust them. I live alone and have almost 200 1P's so I do not need them to tell me what I might want to watch. Roamio Pro here. Also Margret did not say when this might be ready and do you really trust them to make it "optional"? Also one who says they would like to test it first...well we all know there is no testing or rollback with Tivo, Inc AND who would want it when it first came out. We still got bugs now...LOL.

I hate huge tiles (like X1). Also who knows if our current wonderful guide will still be there and what the Comcast OnDemand would look like (for those of us on Comcast) and most of all I did not see her show a screen to pick one of the latest things you were watching or a ScreenSaver.

I really wish I could get a dish, but I live in a condo and basic Comcast comes with it. It seems the video quality has gone down since they started to use MPEG-4 on some channels. A dish has such a much better video quality, BUT I still love my RP with 6 tuners always buffering and my 3Tb (wish I had more).

*SO I GUESS WE SHALL SEE...*


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I am not saying this will not happen but at 2:26 Margret specifically states that the operators wanted to keep the grid guide. This can be for the MSOs only as this is rolling out in Spain on Vodafone. If we are the beta testers we should have gotten this already.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

rich said:


> Should I say it?
> 
> "Hail Hydra!"


Oh, you are a Marvel!


----------



## PeeCeeJunior (Jun 12, 2015)

I like it. It doesn't seem to break current functionality and it definitely provides a more streamlined modern look and feel. Let's face it, people want big preview windows and don't like clutter. As long as it's fast and not bogged down like every cablebox DVR I've ever used.

I'm a little curious about the phrasing. When they say Operators...are they talking about us? It sounds like they're referring to a provider like Comcast. Is this something they're trying to sell as a customizable option to cable providers (a la the DirecTivo's back in the day). 

I really hope TiVo keeps those last remaining standard definition settings pages that have inexplicably never been upgraded to HD. You know, for nostalgia.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I just hope the live video window can be disabled. For me that is a spoiler window, not a useful feature. I had a Moxi box years ago which had a little video window like that which couldn't be disabled. Every time I turned on the TV it seemed to be right at the end of a show I wanted to watch ruining the ending for me.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> Personally I only care about the visual part of a UI as it pertains to usability so I will reserve my opinion until I can test this.
> 
> Regarding what equipment this will end up on, while I agree it would be nice to do like they did with the Premiere and let the use switch back and forth, any Series that doesn't get this pretty much means that series is end of life and will not be getting any regular software updates. So I hope it goes all the way back to the Premieres.
> 
> One thing is for certain, if I am given a choice I will not switch any time soon. The current UI does what I need it to do (as does the old SDUI on the Series 3 units), flashy pictures mean nothing to me and I know what I want to record and watch and never use search, suggestions, or wish-lists.


Based on a previous article, if the user switches to the new UI there's no way to switch back.



> [TiVo's vice president of strategy] says the new interface is in "final qualification" and should become available to existing TiVo customers in 2017. The upgrade will be optional, but users won't be able to downgrade once they've moved to the new interface.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

rich said:


> Should I say it?
> 
> "Hail Hydra!"


Looks more like "Fail Hydra"; 
but I guess I'll wait for actual first hand reports after people have used it for a few days (not just played with it for a few minutes)


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Here is the TiVo announcement: Pulling Back the Curtain on the Latest Generation TiVo UI - TiVo Blog


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

morac said:


> Based on a previous article, if the user switches to the new UI there's no way to switch back.


If that ends up being the case it is unfortunate. If there is no going back and this is deployed to Premieres and above then this is likely a full rewrite of the operating system. Which pretty much means the existing HDUI is dead in the water and may never see any improvements or fixes.

I am still not going to rush to be one of the first to test it whenever it becomes available.


----------



## elm222 (Jan 21, 2015)

My automatic response is that I like what I have (don't like change) however it looks like something I would like to check and give it a chance. But if there is no option to switch back and forth at will then I will stay with what I know rather than become trapped in what I don't.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> the existing HDUI is dead in the water and may never see any improvements or fixes.


That would sort of explain TiVo's lack of response in fixing the current outstanding bugs. Hopefully Hydra fixes everything and we all live happily ever after.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

I just want PIP. Great for simultaneous sporting events.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Lurker1 said:


> That would sort of explain TiVo's lack of response in fixing the current outstanding bugs. Hopefully Hydra fixes everything and we all live happily ever after.


 ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL - ROFL


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

This new UI is definitely not my cup-o-tea. I will not be upgrading to it if given the choice, and if I'm forced to upgrade to it I will be extremely unhappy.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Wonder if I'll be able to update my Series 2 to Hydra.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> OK, Dan, I'm confused and must be misunderstanding (and I've seen others post their dislike of the window, wishing that it could be disabled): are you referring to the small, live video window that appears on the TiVo Central page of my Roamio, in the upper right corner? If I press the remote slow button on the lower wheel, the window goes away (press again to bring it back).
> 
> (Perhaps you're expressing the hope that the current ability to disable the window remains?)


 No, he's referring to an option that allows you to permanently hide the spoiler window which exists in current UI (thankfully). I too have no desire to have that spoiler window and only wish you could get rid of it in guide pages as well...


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Based on the blog post, it sounds like the video window is history. "Live or recorded video is visible at all times..."

I'm looking forward to this UX, but I'd definitely prefer if we could rollback to the current UI.

I hope they've gotten better about caching images. Having to wait for images to load with such an image heavy design would be terrible, IMO.

Not sure I like having episode-specific images since that can sometimes include spoilers.

I hope the recommendation engine knows what show(s) I'm currently binge-watching and offers them front and center. I have more faith in the recommendation engine than others apparently do, primarily because it was written by another company (Digitalsmiths) that specialized in doing just that; as opposed to TiVo's recommendation engine that was probably just tacked on.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

moyekj said:


> No, he's referring to an option that allows you to permanently hide the spoiler window which exists in current UI (thankfully). I too have no desire to have that spoiler window and only wish you could get rid of it in guide pages as well...


I guess, that's my confusion (here and as to earlier comments): what "spoiler window"? The only spoiler window that I can think of is the video window in the upper right corner of the TiVo Central, etc. page, which I can eliminate through the slow button.

Ah, I see--the window can be eliminated on the TiVo Central and other settings pages, but _not_ on the Guide screen--is that what you and others have been referring to? I think we're talking the same thing.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> Ah, I see--the window can be eliminated on the TiVo Central and other settings pages, but _not_ on the Guide screen--is that what you and others have been referring to? I think we're talking the same thing.


 Yes, that's the one. Some of us don't ever want to see it, so the option to temporarily hide it is not sufficient. We use UI setting that turns it off permanently. One can still toggle it on/off in that case using the Slow button, but the default is for it to be off.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Dave asked about retail availability - Margret didn't bite. She did confirm it's optional. But I guess it's not clear whether she means upgrading is optional or if we will have a permanent toggle (HD UI vs Hydra UI) once this rolls out to boxes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835267434210705408


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm open to seeing more about the new interface before I judge it to harshly. Looks like they have at least tried to build similar functionality into it. The graphical interfaces seem to be the direction things are going so it doesn't surprise me for TiVo to want to modernize it's look too.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

moyekj said:


> Yes, that's the one. Some of us don't ever want to see it, so the option to temporarily hide it is not sufficient. We use UI setting that turns it off permanently. One can still turn it on temporarily in that case using the Slow button.


Cool, thanks, was going a bit crazy here, lol. I do agree, and wish that the shut-off would work on the Guide as well--it seems only natural.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

mrizzo80 said:


> Dave asked about retail availability - Margret didn't bite. She did confirm it's optional. But I guess it's not clear whether she means upgrading is optional or if we will have a permanent toggle (HD UI vs Hydra UI) once this rolls out to boxes.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835267434210705408


when news was first released it said that the new UI replaced the current one no toggle and would have to send back to TiVo for old software


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

mrizzo80 said:


> Dave asked about retail availability - Margret didn't bite.


Of course it's coming to retail boxes. The press release says:


> From the time this project was proposed in 2014, it has been a comprehensive research and development initiative involving more than 20 cross-platform UI usability studies, four MSO summits, 10,000+ consumer contacts and countless hours from our design, engineering, user experience, product management and QA teams. It has been a Herculean effort, but worth every last moment of executive angst.


They aren't going to spend "countless hours" on a "Herculean effort" and not shove it down all our throats.


----------



## BadMouth (Mar 1, 2016)

My main gripe about current live streaming service apps is that they don't feel like a cable box guide. I don't want my TiVo to be more like them.

I don't see how this interface can work unless the guide data for streaming services is updated daily. If I purchase a season on Vudu, I want the current episode to show up in my one pass as soon as it is available, not 6 months later.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Lurker1 said:


> Of course it's coming to retail boxes. The press release says:
> 
> They aren't going to spend "countless hours" on a "Herculean effort" and not shove it down all our throats.


Yep. I was referring to the timing. The blog post said it was coming to that provider in Spain in March. Margret either overlooked his first question or didn't want to commit to the retail rollout timeframe.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Tivo's Next Generation User Experience - Demo
I don't think this is for retail TiVo owners as Margret states at the 18 second mark that the menu is configured by the operators and customizable by the user. Never at any time does she mention retail owners, only operators which is the MSOs. How would this be configured for us retail owners?
Also the tweet by Zatz, he asks two questions but she only answered one. He should have asked if this is coming to the retail TiVos and see if she responds.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Jed1 said:


> Tivo's Next Generation User Experience - Demo
> I don't think this is for retail TiVo owners as Margret states at the 18 second mark that the menu is configured by the operators and customizable by the user. Never at any time does she mention retail owners, only operators which is the MSOs. How would this be configured for us retail owners?
> Also the tweet by Zatz, he asks two questions but she only answered one. He should have asked if this is coming to the retail TiVos and see if she responds.


He's confident it's coming to retail boxes. The only unknowns are which platforms and when.

Upcoming TiVo Hydra Interface


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

mrizzo80 said:


> He's confident it's coming to retail boxes. The only unknowns are which platforms and when.
> 
> Upcoming TiVo Hydra Interface


No he assumes it is coming to retail TiVo but also assumes it will be the Bolt. He has no actual verification that retail will get this.
In my opinion TiVo is being run by Rovi's management now and previous TiVo actions is no longer valid. It will be up to the new management, which officially took over on January 1st 2017, if us retail owners will get this at all.
I can not even get TiVo to add a few channels to my lineup or even fix the year old HDMI issues we are having. I even asked Margret three weeks ago to add the channels and she never responded at all. Other owners are having the same experience.
If we do get this then great but if we don't it will not surprise me at all as I and some others here were on the stinky end of Rovi when they decided to pull the plug on the retail TVGOS users back in 2013. This company has no use at all for retail products since they always did business with the MSOs.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Jed1 said:


> No he assumes it is coming to retail TiVo but also assumes it will be the Bolt. He has no actual verification that retail will get this.
> In my opinion TiVo is being run by Rovi's management now and previous TiVo actions is no longer valid. It will be up to the new management, which officially took over on January 1st 2017, if us retail owners will get this at all.
> I can not even get TiVo to add a few channels to my lineup or even fix the year old HDMI issues we are having. I even asked Margret three weeks ago to add the channels and she never responded at all. Other owners are having the same experience.
> If we do get this then great but if we don't it will not surprise me at all as I and some others here were on the stinky end of Rovi when they decided to pull the plug on the retail TVGOS users back in 2013. This company has no use at all for retail products since they always did business with the MSOs.


TiVo has made it clear, even recently, that they see retail devices, and the direct relationship with those users, as the testbed for developing solutions for their MSO partners. I can't imagine that the new UI won't be coming to at least retail Bolts.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Jed1 said:


> No he assumes it is coming to retail TiVo but also assumes it will be the Bolt. He has no actual verification that retail will get this.
> In my opinion TiVo is being run by Rovi's management now and previous TiVo actions is no longer valid. It will be up to the new management, which officially took over on January 1st 2017, if us retail owners will get this at all.
> I can not even get TiVo to add a few channels to my lineup or even fix the year old HDMI issues we are having. I even asked Margret three weeks ago to add the channels and she never responded at all. Other owners are having the same experience.
> If we do get this then great but if we don't it will not surprise me at all as I and some others here were on the stinky end of Rovi when they decided to pull the plug on the retail TVGOS users back in 2013. This company has no use at all for retail products since they always did business with the MSOs.


Perhaps you should look at post 37 in this thread and the tweets it links to.

You can choose to believe that David Zatz is being lied too but a TiVo representative (Margret) has indicated to him that TiVo is planning on releasing this to retail units.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Jed1 said:


> Tivo's Next Generation User Experience - Demo
> I don't think this is for retail TiVo owners as Margret states at the 18 second mark that the menu is configured by the operators and customizable by the user. Never at any time does she mention retail owners, only operators which is the MSOs. How would this be configured for us retail owners?
> Also the tweet by Zatz, he asks two questions but she only answered one. He should have asked if this is coming to the retail TiVos and see if she responds.


it most likely will be configured the same way as the current options are like have the ability for unchecking video providers


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

NashGuy said:


> TiVo has made it clear, even recently, that they see retail devices, and the direct relationship with those users, as the testbed for developing solutions for their MSO partners.


Yay, for once an MSO gets to be the poor sap to try it out first.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

moyekj said:


> Yes, that's the one. Some of us don't ever want to see it, so the option to temporarily hide it is not sufficient. We use UI setting that turns it off permanently. One can still toggle it on/off in that case using the Slow button, but the default is for it to be off.


Exactly. It sucks to turn on the TV to watch a sporting event and see the end of the game right there on the screen. My normal sequence is TiVo button and then TV power to avoid just that. If they're not going to give the option to disable video in the menu I suppose I can hit pause but there's still a chance I'll freeze the action at some critical moment with the score on the screen.

As long as they offer that option and still support the TiVo guide I think it will be fine.


----------



## neonturbo (Nov 30, 2016)

I don't mind having a different interface, although the current one is OK as far as I am concerned. However, I don't want to lose any current features, and I don't want to have to do 23 button presses to get to the guide or something equally stupid.

Hydra reminds me of Netflix UI, which is simple, but the horizontal and vertical scrolling through hundreds of things to find what you want annoys me at times. Seems like I spend more time looking than watching sometimes.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Not a big fan of the large picture graphical interface (like Amazon and Netflix). I definitely prefer the simple menu and list and at least for me it makes it faster to find the show that I want to watch.

Scott


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Too tile dependent. Otherwise, looks okay. A whole bunch of tiles today are generic or wrong, especially on sub channels and sports. A lack of text until you select something is a mistake. Fios recently rolled out an on demand that looks something like this and customers are outraged. 

As for the emphasis on predictive and what to watch now? Is that suddenly going to get good? It stinks now and is the second least useful feature after the emasculated suggestions.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> A lack of text until you select something is a mistake.


Netflix is especially heinous on this. If you select something to read the description, the program starts playing immediately behind the text you are trying to read. I only wanted to read the description, not start the program! So I constantly have to prune my watch history of all these accidentally-started programs that I did not watch.


----------



## dszlucha (Sep 12, 2002)

Lurker1 said:


> Netflix is especially heinous on this. If you select something to read the description, the program starts playing immediately behind the text you are trying to read. I only wanted to read the description, not start the program! So I constantly have to prune my watch history of all these accidentally-started programs that I did not watch.


Thank you! I thought I was the only one annoyed by that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I hate that about the new Netflix app! Worst part is I have my TiVo set to allow 24fps pass through, so if the show is 24fps it causes the TV to freak out and change modes before I can read the description. So annoying!


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

dszlucha said:


> Thank you! I thought I was the only one annoyed by that.


No as am I.. your not alone. Would love to see what the resolution is too when playing....


----------



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

I wish Tivo would add a Tivo screen or channel which provides a customizable list of sports scores. Examples: MLB, NBA, NFL, NHL, PGA, NCAAF, NCAAB, etc. along with the ability to delineate favorite teams.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

More efficient is good, less efficient is bad. Can I find what I want quicker or not ? Will it save me time and effort, or not ?


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

I kind of feel sorry for Margret and the whole TiVo team. They have been working hard on this since 2014, and now Rovi comes along with their sub-par guide data which basically sabotages the whole thing.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

So, this is the new android interface, which would explain why you can't go back once it installed.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

Johncv said:


> So, this is the new android interface, which would explain why you can't go back once it installed.


No logical reason you couldn't go back. It basically would be the same process except maybe not being able to save the recorded shows. Also no reason we couldn't back our season pass and todo lists up via the web interface.


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

Wonder if Tivo could add this to the Hydra update?

Bob had this idea in an other site
"I think they are missing the Key to the future. The future is all about Streaming. There are about 500 100% free streaming feeds out there right now. Some are not full time. Some are just the Local TV Station Live News that is only on say at 6 or 10, but it all Free and Legal.
TIVO needs a Menu for all these or at lease a way for the "Operator" Customer to add them to their own list. I am not talking KODI here as it often has illegal copyrighted streams but I am talking something similar either in the GUIDE or as a App to have a MENU of all the hundreds of Live video streams. As a bonus you could add the Hundreds of live Web Cam feed maybe in an other app or guide.
I think the BOLT has the hardware to do all of this. They just need a Menu.
WHY IS THIS IMPORTANT? Well anyone can make a DVR, the CATV and DISH DVRS are getting about the same as a TIVO now a day. Tivo needs to do much better, a new GUI like this will not cut it, they need MORE and more and MORE free Streaming. Maybe they should buy ROKU or try to be like ROKU and always home grown video menus.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

I wonder what the long term effect this will have on the resale value of the boxes. For example if I switch to the new interface and then sell the box a year later the new owner will have to live with predictions based on my families viewing.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

dave13077 said:


> I wonder what the long term effect this will have on the resale value of the boxes. For example if I switch to the new interface and then sell the box a year later the new owner will have to live with predictions based on my families viewing.


Pretty sure this would be like suggestions so when you do a CD&E before selling it then it would start clean.

Scott


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I love TiVo, but this interface has to be the ugliest user interface of any device I've ever seen. I think it would be the driving point to making me switch to X1. Hopefully TiVo doesn't require all users to adopt the new interface.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

geekmedic said:


> Hopefully TiVo doesn't require all users to adopt the new interface.


We can hope. Netflix required all users to adopt the new tiled interface along with pre-play, post-play, etc. no matter how much you may hate it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

geekmedic said:


> I love TiVo, but this interface has to be the ugliest user interface of any device I've ever seen. I think it would be the driving point to making me switch to X1. Hopefully TiVo doesn't require all users to adopt the new interface.


Really? I'm curious, why do you think that it's ugly? I thought that it was a fairly sleek, luxurious-feeling interface, along the lines of the lines of a new luxury car or a car commercial.

But my question is whether that luxury gets in the way of the functionality. On first impression, it's sort of the difference (greatly simplified) between Craigslist and Pinterest: very easy to find things with Craigslist, and relatively fast, using the word-processing section of one's brain, but visually bare-bones; as vs. an attractive, images-oriented and rich layout that can be stimulating to the art center of the brain but takes longer to navigate, with less information to take in at a time.

I do wish that one could try it and then choose, like the upgrade path to Windows 10 with its 1-month reversible trial period--I'm not sure why TiVo couldn't go that route (its downloadable software, right?) as vs. what it's indicated (optional, but irreversible absent sending the box back to TiVo to undo, if I understand correctly). Having said that, I could even see why TiVo would require the new interface for all, for ease of administration.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

atmuscarella said:


> Perhaps you should look at post 37 in this thread and the tweets it links to.
> 
> You can choose to believe that David Zatz is being lied too but a TiVo representative (Margret) has indicated to him that TiVo is planning on releasing this to retail units.


Here is the actual tweet he had to Margret:


> Hydra coming soon to *retail* boxes? Can you confirm TechHive's report that turning interface on is optional? Thanks!


Margret's response: Optional!
He asks two questions but Margret only answers the second one. She confirmed the report that the interface is optional.
So Margret is not lying to him. He just should have asked her the first question only and see if she responds. You also have to realize that Margret has new bosses and she has definitely stopped helping us retail owners.

If you also look at Dave's responses on his site:
Upcoming TiVo Hydra Interface
He states at 9:58AM on the 24th this:


> I *assume* on the retail front the Bolt is a lock.


Then one hour later at 10:58AM:


> she specifically mentions MSO in video and Vodafone is confirmed. I can also "mention" that it's coming to retail.


The thing is there has been no official mention from corporate TiVo(Rovi) what will actually happen or when? We mainly have speculation. Remember that the sale was finalized in September and now starting on January 1st there is no old TiVo management left running the business, just Rovi management. We also have to confirm what Rovi means by retail as in their business that means licensing their UIs to CE manufacturers and not direct to consumer sales like the old TiVo. So be careful at what is met by retail anymore.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

NashGuy said:


> TiVo has made it clear, even recently, that they see retail devices, and the direct relationship with those users, as the testbed for developing solutions for their MSO partners. I can't imagine that the new UI won't be coming to at least retail Bolts.


Well if that was true then we would have been testing this new UI but this has been tested and is now rolling out in Spain. I also believe there is some confusion on what Rovii means by retail. Their way has been marketing their UI and data to CE manufacturers and the CE companies sell Rovi/Gemstar UIs and data that is embedded in their hardware. Rovi/Gemstar was never dealt with retail consumers directly. If you had a problem with their data or UI you would contact the device manufacturer and then they would contact Rovi/Gemstar.
From the statements that Rovi has made in the past year, this is the path they want to follow and not continue on with the old TiVo way of dealing with consumers directly.
TiVo's new owner isn't that interested in making set-top boxes


> Halt noted that TiVo's direct relationship with consumers has "been a source of great innovation for them and stuff like that." But he then said that *"being in the hardware business isn't something that necessarily excites us."* It sounds like TV watchers could still get boxes powered by TiVo software and services, but the hardware would be made by another company.
> 
> Halt continued:
> There are several box providers out there who have direct-to-retail. We'll be looking at the possibilities of working with them, having them control the box. And while that would be a partnership and we wouldn't get all the sales as a result, *we think that's probably a better way to approach the consumer space*. But don't look for us to exit the consumer space. That relationship that TiVo has with consumers has been differentiated for them.


The reason why I actually own TiVo is because of Rovi. I was a long time user of TVGOS (the consumer guide from Gemstar/Rovi) and Rovi management decided that division was no longer profitable so they shut it down in 2013. That is when I bought TiVos. Now those same management personnel now own and operate TiVo and I fear that they will do the same to us direct to retail TiVo owners.
This is why I have a sense of impending DOOM headed our way. I can see them buying out us lifetime owners and then if we want to continue with retail TiVo UIs we will have to purchase a box from a CE vendor. If we have any issues then we will contact the vendor and not TiVo.
If you had to contact TiVo Support lately they basically say either reboot the box or rerun guided setup fro every problem. I submitted a lineup change almost 4 weeks ago and never heard back from them. I even contacted Margret with the information 3 weeks ago and she never done anything either. Also TiVo Support has been offshored and I believe someone confirmed they are in the Philippines. This doesn't inspire much confidence that Rovi is going to keep us around much longer.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Jed1 said:


> Remember that the sale was finalized in September and now starting on January 1st there is no old TiVo management left running the business, just Rovi management.


Might I ask, how do you know that? Does Margret Schmidt count? Ira Bahr (still listed as at TiVo, as best I can tell)? 


Jed1 said:


> Well if that was true then we would have been testing this new UI but this has been tested and is now rolling out in Spain.


And how do you know that it hasn't been tested out here? I've served as a tester for TiVo in the past and never have disclosed what's being tested (including as required by the NDA's that I've signed). Regardless, perhaps the idea is to start out with a smaller market.

I would think that TiVo would want _everyone _on the same UI, retail customers included--it simplifies everything.

And as to more recent TiVo support, I've also seen TiVo go very much into the weeds, such as Margret Schmidt herself ferreting out an issue, as posted here earlier (a TiVo guided set-up reboot loop).


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

I actually emailed Margret a 2nd time last week regarding an incorrect channel, after it had been a month since I submitted the original guide channel change error Tivo made a month ago. I got a phone call / voicemail from the Tivo Executive team Friday. I was in a meeting and couldn't answer and it was late when I finally got home, so I'll return the call Monday.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

osu1991 said:


> I actually emailed Margret a 2nd time last week regarding an incorrect channel, after it had been a month since I submitted the original guide channel change error Tivo made a month ago. _*I got a phone call / voicemail from the Tivo Executive team *_Friday. I was in a meeting and couldn't answer and it was late when I finally got home, so I'll return the call Monday.


Sounds like you got called down to the principal's office. I'd make sure that your TiVo subscription hasn't been cancelled.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Jed1 said:


> I can see them buying out us lifetime owners


I do not understand that statement. They do not care about us LS "customers". Why would they? They sucked all the money out of many of us to begin with. I DO NOT TRUST THEM ONE BIT!

There would have to be a lot of GOOD NEW stuff and much of the old stuff kept for me to update to THAT X1 LOOK-ALIKE...


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

osu1991 said:


> I got a phone call / voicemail from the Tivo Executive team Friday.


Now that really is a joke. ERT used to be good a few years ago, but not for a long time.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

samccfl99 said:


> Now that really is a joke. *ERT* used to be good a few years ago, but not for a long time.


Estrogen Replacement Therapy?


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mikeguy said:


> Might I ask, how do you know that? Does Margret Schmidt count? Ira Bahr (still listed as at TiVo, as best I can tell)?
> And how do you know that it hasn't been tested out here? I've served as a tester for TiVo in the past and never have disclosed what's being tested (including as required by the NDA's that I've signed). Regardless, perhaps the idea is to start out with a smaller market.
> 
> I would think that TiVo would want _everyone _on the same UI, retail customers included--it simplifies everything.
> ...


Margret is the VP of a department. She actually has a boss of her department she answers to. Her job would be considered middle management. If I am not mistaken I think Ira left TiVo in December.
These are the people who are making all the decisions of the new TiVo.
Management Team | TiVo
All of these people are from Rovi and some even worked for Gemstar TVGuide. The only thing that exists from the old TiVo is the name. The whole company is Rovi. These are the people that will make the decisions going forward.
As for the beta testing don't assume any retail people were involved. If this was tested in the past 6 months or so it could have been done other ways instead of using us retail owners.

As I stated from January 1st and forward this company is going the way Rovi wants it to go. Any thing that we were accustomed to in the past no longer exists. Margret has no say in this either. She either goes along with it of she can leave the company. The people who made the decisions in the past, which were around for the founding of TiVo, are gone.
With some of the current reports from owners that has support issues, things do not look good for us. A number of owners had to go through dispute resolution to get things resolved. I can not even get a few channels added to my lineup. This was a very straight forward process in the past and never took more than a week. I am headed on 4 weeks now.
I am just being realistic about this and as I stated I came to TiVo because of what Rovi did to us retail users of TVGOS (TV Guide On Screen). And one of the problems when the end was coming was getting simple lineup changes made.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Jed1 said:


> If I am not mistaken I think Ira left TiVo in December.


You're mistaken. Aside from his Linked In profile still reflecting employment at TiVo, I participated in a focus group a number of weeks back (Jan 11, 2017) led by Ira Bahr.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> You're mistaken. Aside from his Linked In profile still reflecting employment at TiVo, I participated in a focus group a number of weeks back (Jan 11, 2017) led by Ira Bahr.


Can you share details - even general ones?

Is a focus group an offshoot of the Field Trials (I've never participated in any of these) or is it totally different? How do you get involved in the focus groups?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Jed1 said:


> These are the people who are making all the decisions of the new TiVo.
> Management Team | TiVo
> All of these people are from Rovi and some even worked for Gemstar TVGuide.


Yes, I had looked for and saw that personnel listing earlier as well. None of which is surprising, as Rovi bought TiVo, not the other way around. And Rovi was the bigger company (by around 3x dollar-wise).


> The only thing that exists from the old TiVo is the name. The whole company is Rovi. These are the people that will make the decisions going forward.


Again, on what basis do you make this categorical statement? Presumably, there still is an "original TiVo division," including Ira Bahr, Margret, and others, and presumably they make recommendations, plan, innovate, effectuate developments, etc., on the original TiVo side. Yes, the head of a company always has the final say (and the Board of Directors above her or him), but (and despite what he might think otherwise (sorry)), the U.S. is not Donald Trump.

By the way, there no longer is an old Rovi, either. If it runs the old TiVo into the ground, it just lost $1.1 billion. And the CEO and Board likely will be looking for new work. Presumably, it is in their best interest to make the old TiVo "work." Now, the form of that is yet to be determined.


> As for the beta testing don't assume any retail people were involved. If this was tested in the past 6 months or so it could have been done other ways instead of using us retail owners.


Absolutely--I have no personnel knowledge. But you are the one assuming that it hasn't been tested for retail.


> As I stated from January 1st and forward this company is going the way Rovi wants it to go. Any thing that we were accustomed to in the past no longer exists. Margret has no say in this either. She either goes along with it of she can leave the company. The people who made the decisions in the past, which were around for the founding of TiVo, are gone.


Again, I'd refer you to the above. You are assuming a while lot. Who know, maybe you'll be right, in the end. But for now, I see a whole lot of assuming.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

krkaufman said:


> You're mistaken. Aside from his Linked In profile still reflecting employment at TiVo, I participated in a focus group a number of weeks back (Jan 11, 2017) led by Ira Bahr.


I know around the time of the sale there was a list of old TiVo management that was leaving but I wasn't sure if Ira was on it or not. Anyhow the company is owned and run by Rovi and I really have no faith in them coddling to us owners. I have "been there done that" previously with them and I don't see them changing that mentality.
And like I said I can not even get a simple channel addition made to my lineup and even contacting Margret did not help. And with the other stupid issues we are having with incorrect guide data I think a new UI is a stupid thing if the data that feeds it is not reliable.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mrizzo80 said:


> Can you share details - even general ones?


That it was Ira-led is about all I'm comfortable saying, both because I'm uncertain what disclosure rules apply and because I only vaguely recall the closing segment in which we were asked what we thought about a potential product, which I think may have been the Mavrik.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mikeguy said:


> Yes, I had looked for and saw that personnel listing earlier as well. None of which is surprising, as Rovi bought TiVo, not the other way around. And Rovi was the bigger company (by around 3x dollar-wise).
> 
> Again, on what basis do you make this categorical statement? Presumably, there still is an "original TiVo division," including Ira Bahr, Margret, and others, and presumably they make recommendations, plan, innovate, effectuate developments, etc., on the original TiVo side. Yes, the head of a company always has the final say (and the Board of Directors above her or him), but (and despite what he might think otherwise (sorry)), the U.S. is not Donald Trump.
> 
> ...


What amazes me is that everybody somehow thinks TiVo solely existed for us retail owners. You do remember that the fastest growing part of TiVo before the sale was its MSO business. It was this and TiVo's Digitalsmiths asset as to why Rovi bought them.
Secondly, the old TiVo stock price was mainly in the single digits for most of its existence. The IPO price in 1999 was $15/share. Not long after the IPO the price dropped into the single digits and only once did it rebound to its IPO price when they won the lawsuit with Dish. Right after that the price then fell back to the single digits and remained there until the sale. In the end it was mainly the MSO numbers and lawsuit residuals that was keeping them afloat.

And another myth that needs to be shattered is the old TiVo stopped using its retail boxes for MSO use. There is no Bolts being used by any MSOs. The last box was the Roamio. My cable company was testing the Pace MG1 with the TiVo UI about two years ago.
Even TiVo has release notes for the MG1 on their site.
https://support.tivo.com/articles/Product_Information/TiVo-Pace-MG1-DVR
MG1 Cable Media Gateway | ARRIS
Currently my cable system is testing the TiVo UI on the Arris DCX3635 and currently is using this in their system with the old Moxi UI.
DCX3635 Cable Media Gateway | ARRIS
I think this is the box that the new TiVo UI is on with Vodafone.
CAV10455 - Technicolor

In one of the new TiVo press release they stated that their UI will be used on STBs by Arris, Technicolor, and Evolution Digital.
Tivo's Big Consumer News Isn't at CES | Light Reading


> *In the service provider space, Tivo has readily moved away from hardware* in order to port its software experience to a wide range of video devices manufactured by others. Already, Tivo has its user interface on set-top boxes from Arris Group Inc. (Nasdaq: ARRS), Technicolor  (Euronext Paris: TCH; NYSE: TCH), Evolution Digital LLC and more. As Hawkey notes, it's reasonable to presume that Tivo will soon take a similar approach in retail.


It is quite reasonable to assume that there was a lot of beta testing on devices that the cable MSOs are using. They even mention that there was 4 MSO summits in the testing period. And we have no access to those devices.
Pulling Back the Curtain on the Latest Generation TiVo UI - TiVo Blog
Another thing is the MSO owned TiVos have the same release as we do so and they have been doing that for well over a year. I believe it was around the time they started using the release client updates.
And also there is only about 250,000 retail house holds in the US. The old TiVo used to report the number of actual retail devices in use which includes minis and streams. The last number they reported was 960,000 retail devices. And most house holds have more than one retail TiVo in their home.
I just want to bring up the fact that their is a lot more going on with the MSOs than there is with retail TiVo's and on top of that Rovi's entire business is dealing with MSOs. I am not ruling out if the retail devices get the new UI but with some of the crap that is going on with getting support for these retail units, especially channel additions, I am getting worried something else will happen.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Re: "New TiVo *Hydra* Interface In Action"

Given TiVo's codename for Mavrik was "Mantis"... which turned-out to be a headless device for proxying recordings to the cloud(?), I think I'll withhold judgement on "Hydra" until I see it, keeping hope alive that its "multi-headed" aspect is realized as actual user profiles... rather than the heads being different data sources (Netflix, recordings, etc).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Jed1 said:


> I am not ruling out if the retail devices get the new UI but with some of the crap that is going on with getting support for these retail units, especially channel additions, I am getting worried something else will happen.


I think that one is totally justified in being worried about things TiVo, at this point.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

So they are keeping the Grid Guide?
I did not see a TiVo Live Guide equivalent. Did I miss something?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I will like to try it out. Hopefully, I can grab a spare hard drive, pop it in and upgrade to the new UI. That way if it doesn't pass the wife acceptance factor, I an drop the original drive back in and keep trucking.

There are a lot of things I like, but it worries me they are demoting the guide. We still use the guide as our primary navigation tool, and I doubt any of these predictive features will replace it.

I am just too old and set in my ways I guess.


----------



## bearcat2000 (Aug 13, 2005)

Just give a date. TiVo is addressing this like a startup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zubinh (Jun 7, 2004)

Does this mean that they will no longer make enhancements to the current UI? How about Tivo fix the annoying folder settings bug before unleashing this wayyyy more complicated than it has to be Hydra crap.


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

I do kinda like that slide out panel on the right which shows what each tuner doing.


----------



## OhFiddle (Dec 11, 2006)

I just watched the video and hope this will be optional when released. I must be in the minority because I hate this type of user interface, yet this seems to be the way everything is designed lately. I don't like "clean" looking pages with lots of pretty pictures and very little information or flexibility. First Netflix did it, then the Comcast on Demand website, and now Tivo! Comcast said their new "improved" on demand website interface was optional too. A couple of months later it completely replaced the old version for everyone. They totally removed watchlists and decent sorting options. Their new site is a slow clunky un-paginated infinity scrolling page of "pretty pictures" with no information on a show unless you click on it and wait for it to slowly load a new page.

I wish Tivo would instead focus on something actually useful like user tags. If you've got someone in the household with hundreds of shows and you have just a few that you have to scroll page after page to find it is already a pain. I can't imagine what it would be like to do that with pages full of large pictures. How nice would it be to tag one passes and shows with your name and then only view your own shows in the lists. Or choose to view shows that multiple people in the household have all tagged when you want to find something to watch together.

I had high hopes for the one passes integrating streaming and on demand too that haven't panned out. They never seem to populate correctly with available shows and I end up having to go the the apps for Netflix, Amazon, Comcast and search manually anyways.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

adessmith said:


> I do kinda like that slide out panel on the right which shows what each tuner doing.


It just reduces the access to one click from the current two (INFO, DOWN).


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

OhFiddle said:


> I just watched the video and hope this will be optional when released. I must be in the minority because I hate this type of user interface, yet this seems to be the way everything is designed lately.


We can hope TiVo will be different. But the reality is since the majority of their customers like it, most companies decide it is ok to force it on those who hate it.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

bradleys said:


> I will like to try it out. Hopefully, I can grab a spare hard drive, pop it in and upgrade to the new UI. That way if it doesn't pass the wife acceptance factor, I an drop the original drive back in and keep trucking.
> 
> There are a lot of things I like, but it worries me they are demoting the guide. We still use the guide as our primary navigation tool, and I doubt any of these predictive features will replace it.
> 
> I am just too old and set in my ways I guess.


 I thought it was going to be by TSN so that might not work


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Jed1 said:


> Here is the actual tweet he had to Margret:
> 
> Margret's response: Optional!
> He asks two questions but Margret only answers the second one. She confirmed the report that the interface is optional.
> ...


Really!? What did you think optional was referring to? The UI certainly isn't optional for MSO users. It's clearly referring to retail boxes. Now when or which boxes isn't clear but it's very clear that the intention, at the very least, is to port this UI to at least some retail boxes.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

The problem with all these "pretty picture" interfaces is that they evolve from crap like focus groups and focus groups always like pretty pictures best. If the folks in the focus group had to actually live with the interface for a long time (connected to real world speed servers), they'd eventually realize that "Oooo.. Shiny!" would become "Dammit, I know what I'm looking for, stop getting in my way!"


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

NYHeel said:


> Really!? What did you think optional was referring to? The UI certainly isn't optional for MSO users. It's clearly referring to retail boxes. Now when or which boxes isn't clear but it's very clear that the intention, at the very least, is to port this UI to at least some retail boxes.


This actually makes a lot of sense. haha
As the MSO will be deploying it with this new interface, of course it will NOT be optional on those boxes. "Optional" has to be referring to existing retail boxes... so it seems pretty obvious that retail IS getting this. It will probably come pre-installed on new boxes. My thought is you drink the kool-aid now, or put it off like a kid that doesn't wanna take their medicine... but my guess is it will eventually be forced on everyone in some way... I'm not sure how they will do it, but rest assured they will not support both interfaces forever.
I'm thinking once it's available (assuming it is being pushed to roamios) I will give it a little while for the major kinks to be ironed out before I install. If I don't like it I can either get over it, or move on to something else. I'm thinking I'll probably just whine and complain for a little while and eventually get over it. haha


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I hope that any new UI does not screw up what I love about TiVo IE: I watch *NCIS* (among many other programs), have a SP for *NCIS* but I have no idea when *NCIS* is going to show a replete, go off for the summer, start back up in the fall, when *NCIS* shows up in my now playing list I know (most of the time) that it a new episode and I can start watching. On Netflix I will never know when say the new season of *House of Cards* comes on, except if I see a Netflix ad for the new season, I don't keep track on how many seasons I have watched, but when I find out the new season has started Netflix does keep track of where I am in the new season. Comcast VOD will not do that for me so once when I wanted to watch a SHO program because I did not record it, I had to keep a pad next to my TV chair that had the 8 episodes marked and I would cross off each episodes after watching it, a pain if I had to do this with a lot of different programs. TiVo UI is now so simple, press the TiVo button twice and see what you have recorded and not watched. Pictures have no value unless you don't know what you want to watch and the picture helps you decide, that not for me.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

CoxInPHX said:


> So they are keeping the Grid Guide?
> I did not see a TiVo Live Guide equivalent. Did I miss something?


I believe the Grid Guide is patented by Rovi (TiVo licensed it from Gemstar), so it makes sense from their standpoint to use that.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

morac said:


> I believe the Grid Guide is patented by Rovi (TiVo licensed it from Gemstar), so it makes sense from their standpoint to use that.


Yes, but it sucks. The Live guide is one of the things we probably all like. Who would want to use the stupid grid? I suppose this probably means we wont get anymore "updates" to the current UI, as if they did much in over a year.... Last real update when they put in QM was 20.5.6 on 12/08/2015, a minor nothing update on 01-16-2016 and SM working for me somewhat on 02/18/2016 (yes I keep track...nuts).

Has anyone heard of a target date for the "optional" update???

*TILES ARE FOR IDIOTS!!!* _(it did seem to show that My Shows could be seen in a list. There needs to be a better video!)_


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

The only software thing I want them to do is a way to turn off the progress bar. It seems to always be in the way, I can't believe that something so annoying can't be turned off.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

jth tv said:


> The only software thing I want them to do is a way to turn off the progress bar. It seems to always be in the way, I can't believe that something so annoying can't be turned off.


 That's what the invaluable hidden "quick clear" backdoor code is for (doesn't survive a reboot so needs to be re-entered with each reboot):
SPSPS (Select,Play,Select,Pause,Select)


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

To each their own. In theory I like the Live Guide, but in practice, it is far faster for me to see what 7 channels are airing over the next few hours via the Grid Guide, than it is for me to see many hours of one channel at a time via the Live Guide. 

I don't knock people for preferring one over the other. Silly to do that, and not very mature.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

samccfl99 said:


> Yes, but it sucks. The Live guide is one of the things we probably all like. Who would want to use the stupid grid? I suppose this probably means we wont get anymore "updates" to the current UI, as if they did much in over a year.... Last real update when they put in QM was 20.5.6 on 12/08/2015, a minor nothing update on 01-16-2016 and SM working for me somewhat on 02/18/2016 (yes I keep track...nuts).
> 
> Has anyone heard of a target date for the "optional" update???
> 
> *TILES ARE FOR IDIOTS!!!* _(it did seem to show that My Shows could be seen in a list. There needs to be a better video!)_


I like the traditional guide and don't mind the tiles in the way they seem to work in the video. So, thanks for calling me an idiot for liking tiles and the "stupid grid".


----------



## toricred (Mar 9, 2004)

I'm actually looking forward to this new UI. One of the things I hated about leaving behind SageTV, MediaPortal, and Kodi(XBMC) was the boring interfaces in the DirecTV, Dish Network, and Tivo DVRs. I needed to go to something that was an appliance or my wife was going to throw me out, but I miss some of the bling.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

jrtroo said:


> I like the traditional guide and don't mind the tiles in the way they seem to work in the video. So, thanks for calling me an idiot for liking tiles and the "stupid grid".


*You again, always the opposite...LOL *_(sorry in advance for breaking the rules)_


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

jrtroo said:


> I like the traditional guide and don't mind the tiles in the way they seem to work in the video. So, thanks for calling me an idiot for liking tiles and the "stupid grid".


Consider the source


samccfl99 said:


> ...nuts).


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

lessd said:


> Comcast VOD will not do that for me so once when I wanted to watch a SHO program because I did not record it, I had to keep a pad next to my TV chair that had the 8 episodes marked and I would cross off each episodes after watching it, a pain if I had to do this with a lot of different programs.


When looking at episodes of a show in On Demand with Comcast there is a blue bar under any watched episode that says "Watched". There is nothing to have to keep track of.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

krkaufman said:


> Re: "New TiVo *Hydra* Interface In Action"
> 
> Given TiVo's codename for Mavrik was "Mantis"... which turned-out to be a headless device for proxying recordings to the cloud(?), I think I'll withhold judgement on "Hydra" until I see it, keeping hope alive that its "multi-headed" aspect is realized as actual user profiles... rather than the heads being different data sources (Netflix, recordings, etc).


Or both. Profiles are "on the roadmap" according to a chat had in a different focus group.  (Since we're gingerly alluding to it now. lol.)


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

Bleh, not a fan of this look at all. About the only thing I like is having the apps section on the top menu and not buried in the my shows section. But then they go and stick YouTube and Netflix on the top menu by themselves. I hope these can be removed/replaced with app of our choosing and this won't become some high bidder's advertising spot.

Otherwise it just seems convoluted and obnoxious.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

same old rude and snotty people on here. you know who you are. ridiculous. I have manners.

i did not see a way to send a private msg...


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

samccfl99 said:


> same old rude and snotty people on here. you know who you are. ridiculous. I have manners.
> 
> i did not see a way to send a private msg...


I think they are now called conversations.

Click on their name and select "Start a Conversation".


----------



## scottchez (Dec 2, 2003)

===Proposed User Profiles Solution===

Call it " User Profiles Lite"

Profiles default back to ALL Users after 30 mins. All Users uses the all channel list and a combined Tivo Suggestion list from all Profiles.

To activate a User profile PRESS AND HOLD the 1 Key for User One, 2 Key for User Two ect . . . 

When a User Profile is Activated NOTHING changes, the User does not notice any changes other that a small banner at the botton saying User 1 Profile activated for 30 mins
WHAT DOES CHANGE is stuff in the background 
1. Tivo Suggestions 
2. Guide Data (Users can hide channels they don't like).
3. User Preferences like normal guide or grid
4. Fav channels

There would be NO need to log off or start over like you do with Netflix Profiles. It would be automated and seamless.
AND
Best of all if you don't like Profiles, just don't use them so the customer gets the choice.

Ideas or Suggestions?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mschnebly said:


> When looking at episodes of a show in On Demand with Comcast there is a blue bar under any watched episode that says "Watched". There is nothing to have to keep track of.


Only true if you get back to the program within 24 hours, at least in my Comcast area Hartford CT


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Jed1 said:


> These are the people who are making all the decisions of the new TiVo.
> Management Team | TiVo
> All of these people are from Rovi and some even worked for Gemstar TVGuide.


Not true. All of the product team reports into COO Pete Thompson who was hired after the acquisition so it it factually untrue that he is from Rovi. Likely the single strongest influencer of projects is from neither legacy and has direct reports from both sides.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

I hope were not forced this PS3 interface upgrade.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

scottchez said:


> ===Proposed User Profiles Solution===
> 
> Call it " User Profiles Lite"
> ...
> ...


I don't see the need for a special profiles timeout; just keep the existing inactivity timeouts, but if custom profiles have been added, the user would need to select their profile on resuming.

And, yeah, if no custom profiles are added, the system wouldn't look or operate any different than presently. And the "No Profiles" view could always be the default on restarting the system, though it *would* be nice if the customer could select an alternate, preferred default profile. Oh, and parental controls still need to be applicable, restricting access to non-child profiles unless the parental controls PIN has been entered.

Lots of possibilities, but ...


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

I have profiles already, *called two TiVos*, one for me and one for my wife, and we can watch what the other recorded if one of us missed something we both wanted, great but I guess now expensive as lifetime is $550.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

lessd said:


> I have profiles already, *called two TiVos*, one for me and one for my wife, and we can watch what the other recorded if one of us missed something we both wanted, great but I guess now expensive as lifetime is $550.


Ya best thing that ever happened to my patients was when I moved out and my mother setup my old bedroom to be a TV room and they bought a second TV. Sharing TVs or TiVos is certainly not optimal.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

scottchez said:


> ===Proposed User Profiles Solution===
> 
> Call it " User Profiles Lite"
> 
> ...


LOL, you had me so thrilled there--I thought that you were announcing a new TiVo development.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

To me Hydra looks good. Not that I am unhappy with current interface, but it is time for a change, and keeping up with competition, industry, millennials, etc.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

samccfl99 said:


> Yes, but it sucks. The Live guide is one of the things we probably all like.


Uh, no.

For those misguided people who like it, I hope it stays but do not assume everyone likes it. I think it is the stupid guide.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

thyname said:


> To me Hydra looks good. Not that I am unhappy with current interface, but it is time for a change, and keeping up with competition, industry, millennials, etc.


You mean the millennial sis who supposedly watch on their phones?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Uh, no.
> 
> For those misguided people who like it, I hope it stays but do not assume everyone likes it. I think it is the stupid guide.


Please don't insult my live guide. I wouldn't dream of saying the grid guide is stupid (yes I know he started it..) 

Yes, we're some of those "misguided" people who prefer the live guide over the grid guide (probably due to having TiVo's for 17 years), but we rarely use the guide at all. I don't think my wife ever opens it and I might look at it once every 2 to 4 weeks.

Scott


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> Please don't insult my live guide. I wouldn't dream of saying the grid guide is stupid


I wouldn't dream of insulting YOUR live guide; on the other hand, MY live guide is horribly stupid and slothful. In fact, it is so bad that I can't really imagine why it wasn't killed at birth. I'm pretty sure I hate it specifically BECAUSE I have had TiVos for the past 17 years, and I know the better option.

But you know what? I have no problem just never looking at MY terrible live guide - as long as they continue offering me a better option, I am happy. It is when they take away things that work better just to offer stupid new things that do not work well that I get upset. I have absolutely no problem at all that you seem to have a better live guide than I do (not possible they could be the same, the way you talk about it!); I wish you many happy years of use.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kbmb said:


> *New TiVo Hydra Interface In Action*
> 
> Courtesy of the great Dave Zatz
> 
> ...


Sweet!! I'll be looking forward to this!!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> If that ends up being the case it is unfortunate. If there is no going back and this is deployed to Premieres and above then this is likely a full rewrite of the operating system. Which pretty much means the existing HDUI is dead in the water and may never see any improvements or fixes.
> 
> I am still not going to rush to be one of the first to test it whenever it becomes available.


I'll rush to try it out on one of my TiVos. But I will need to try it first before switching all my TiVos to the new interface. But, so far, I like most of what I've seen.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Lurker1 said:


> Netflix is especially heinous on this. If you select something to read the description, the program starts playing immediately behind the text you are trying to read. I only wanted to read the description, not start the program! So I constantly have to prune my watch history of all these accidentally-started programs that I did not watch.


That's one feature I love about the newer Netflix Interface.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dave13077 said:


> I wonder what the long term effect this will have on the resale value of the boxes. For example if I switch to the new interface and then sell the box a year later the new owner will have to live with predictions based on my families viewing.


??? It would be just like now. You would reset the box and it would wipe that data.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

osu1991 said:


> I actually emailed Margret a 2nd time last week regarding an incorrect channel, after it had been a month since I submitted the original guide channel change error Tivo made a month ago. I got a phone call / voicemail from the Tivo Executive team Friday. I was in a meeting and couldn't answer and it was late when I finally got home, so I'll return the call Monday.


And so, you left us in suspense: did Margret send some goons over to your place to rough you up?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> And so, you left us in suspense: did Margret send some goons over to your place to rough you up?


They tried, but they were scared of my six shooters. LOL

Yes I got 3 calls Monday and today when I got home I saw a lineup change on my Tivo's. Of course they screwed that up, so I will be calling the ERT number they left me to see if someone can actually type exactly what I tell them. I thought I spelled it out clear enough on Monday and in the emails. The channel was labeled incorrectly for Cox as KTUL24-LD2 when it should have been labeled as KTULDT2. Today they labeled it KTUL2, so it has to be announced in the guide.

Cox has this channel in 3 spots in their guide. It was correct in the 1400's and they didn't change that, but still incorrect in the 2 channel areas that 99% of Cox users use. It's labeled correctly in the OTA guide too as KTULDT2 also. I don't know why it is so hard to get it right.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

osu1991 said:


> They tried, but they were scared of my six shooters. LOL
> 
> Yes I got 3 calls Monday and today when I got home I saw a lineup change on my Tivo's. Of course they screwed that up, so I will be calling the ERT number they left me to see if someone can actually type exactly what I tell them. I thought I spelled it out clear enough on Monday and in the emails. The channel was labeled incorrectly for Cox as KTUL24-LD2 when it should have been labeled as KTULDT2. Today they labeled it KTUL2, so it has to be announced in the guide.
> 
> Cox has this channel in 3 spots in their guide. It was correct in the 1400's and they didn't change that, but still incorrect in the 2 channel areas that 99% of Cox users use. It's labeled correctly in the OTA guide too as KTULDT2 also. I don't know why it is so hard to get it right.


Good to hear that at least there was follow-through. And, think of it this way: only 2 more letters to go.  Good luck.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> That's one feature I love about the newer Netflix Interface.


Why?


----------



## chicagoenergy (Nov 15, 2013)

New interface looks awesome.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

I finally watched the TiVo Hydra youtube video. Lots of stuff about what is on now.

Funny thing is, on my current Roamio Basic using an antenna, when I select "What to Watch Now", the result is "Unexpected Problem", contact TiVo. Since I almost Never watch live TV, other than local news, its never bothered me that it did not work, I am not interested in what is on now. That is the whole purpose of a dvr, Not to end up watching what is on now. 

I certainly do not want to talk to a human about it, I figure they will try to sell me some crap or ask me a bunch of questions that I probably don't want to answer. 

Leave me alone, damn it.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

chicagoenergy said:


> New interface looks awesome.


Couldn't disagree more, I'll never sign up for this. I don't want freaking tiles in my shows and I sure as hell don't want Tivo suggesting anything for me given the total waste of space that is the discovery bar.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Because I like it automatically playing in the background to see what the movie or show looks like.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I keep watching the video and there is a lot to like. My biggest fear is that a change this dramatic will not be easy for my wife to adapt too. This is much more significant than the SD to HD shift.


I like that you can customize the list in the main menu and include APPS in the list.
I like the size of the video preview screen - less interruption
I like the predictive suggestions based on time of day / day of week. (Predictive Profiles)
My Shows: My shows seems to be the familiar list. Think if the top filter bar as an extension of the side bar in today's world. Only difference is when you open a "folder" it shows the seasons as a vertical set of thumbnails. The pro for that is it does not increase the length of your list and does not require a click to enter a "folder" (see images below)
Automatically puts you on the last show watched.... No searching the list.
What to Watch: Discovery is much improved - especially in the streaming world.
App presentation is much improved from the old list model
left, right, up, down - not really intuitive; I think I can remember it, but would probably choose the tuners view and never use the others.
Toaster notifications instead of popup screens that have to be manually closed - can I say yes enough?
Ultimate they flattened the navigation quite a bit with a lot less drill down menus that need to be navigated into and out of. And that alone makes this an improvement in design.

Take a look at these two screen prints. The presentation language is similar, they have gotten rid of the aging skeuomorphic presentation and eliminated manual drill down clicks. The more I see this, the more I think they made some interesting design decisions. How is the new presentation not significantly cleaner?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Would've been nice to have Hydra available a couple years ago, to ease the transition for the households I migrated from ReplayTV.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Good to hear that at least there was follow-through. And, think of it this way: only 2 more letters to go.  Good luck.


Just an update
Another call with Zach with Executive Resolutions this morning and my TiVo took an update a little while ago and the guide and channel lineup is now correct.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

osu1991 said:


> Just an update
> Another call with Zach with Executive Resolutions this morning and my TiVo took an update a little while ago and the guide and channel lineup is now correct.


Cool--it got done!  (Of course, with how much effort . . . .)


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Cool--it got done!  (Of course, with how much effort . . . .)


I work with several municipal governments. I'm used to having to put a lot of effort into getting little things done. It's my lot in life


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

What's with the numbering on the main screen? 

It shows

1
2
3
4
5
6
0

Later a 7 is added but 0 is still at the bottom.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

cherry ghost said:


> What's with the numbering on the main screen?
> 
> It shows
> 
> ...


Maybe to match button placement on the TiVo remote?


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Looks like you can customize the main screen with your most-used selections, then access them with a single press of a number key. :thumbsup:


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

bradleys said:


> I keep watching the video and there is a lot to like. My biggest fear is that a change this dramatic will not be easy for my wife to adapt too. This is much more significant than the SD to HD shift.


Believe me ... your wife will have a much easier time adjusting to the change than most of the Old Guard here on the Forum.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Refresh rate is going to be important to me - lots of images cannot translate into lots of lag.

But as I said in my thread above - in this reference you can tell that TiVo has tried to eliminate a lot of the drill in / navigate out dialogs. That is a huge improvement over the existing legacy design.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Lurker1 said:


> Looks like you can customize the main screen with your most-used selections, then access them with a single press of a number key. :thumbsup:


You can use the number keys now when in TiVo Central, this just lists out the number next to the description. Try it out and see.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

bradleys said:


> Refresh rate is going to be important to me - lots of images cannot translate into lots of lag.
> 
> But as I said in my thread above - in this reference you can tell that TiVo has tried to eliminate a lot of the drill in / navigate out dialogs. That is a huge improvement over the existing legacy design.


I agree. Coming to TiVo after having previously used DVRs from DirecTV, AT&T and DISH, I found the TiVo UI's insistence on dialogs/confirmation boxes to make tasks needlessly complicated and wordy. I got used to it over time but it will be nice if the new Hydra UI streamlines things.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> You can use the number keys now when in TiVo Central, this just lists out the number next to the description. Try it out and see.


Yes, I know, but choosing what goes on the numbers is the improvement. Most of the numbers now go to selections I never use.


----------



## tazzmission (Oct 15, 2002)

Has anyone heard when this is coming to the retail Bolt?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

tazzmission said:


> Has anyone heard when this is coming to the retail Bolt?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


nope some overseas cable provider is supposed to be first


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

ajwees41 said:


> nope some overseas cable provider is supposed to be first


I think that answer too short. The news from TiVo about Hydra is that it will be coming to retail. But we do not have clear indication what products will support the new UI - Premiere, Roamio, Bolt.

We do not have a timeline other than they will start delivery in 2017.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

This is my only big issue. Aside from My Shows not being all that attractive (imo horizontal scrolling is not ideal), we can see only 3 and a half episodes at a time. No apparent shortcuts like season jumps or whatever. Tolerable if all you do is watch the latest recorded episodes. Bad if you want to find something in the folder of a 50, 100, 200 episode series.

(I also have zero trust in predictions being reliable in a full house of people until profiles materialize.)


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> This is my only big issue. Aside from My Shows not being all that attractive (imo horizontal scrolling is not ideal), we can see only 3 and a half episodes at a time. No apparent shortcuts like season jumps or whatever. Tolerable if all you do is watch the latest recorded episodes. Bad if you want to find something in the folder of a 50, 100, 200 episode series.
> 
> (I also have zero trust in predictions being reliable in a full house of people until profiles materialize.)


If you look at the bottom of the screen - It is set for *B* sort (date) and *C* view (tv series)

We do not know what the presentation will be like using other available options, however, considering today they offer a season sort, I suspect that will be available in the future state as well.

I do not expect profiles to ever materialize, the predictive suggestions is TiVo's approach at modern profiles.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

bradleys said:


> If you look at the bottom of the screen - It is set for *B* - sort (date) and *C* - view (tv series)
> 
> We do not know what the presentation will be like using other available options, however, considering today they offer a season sort, I suspect that will be available in the future state as well.


I saw the ABC buttons but they're there whether the folder is open or not so they may apply to the master My Shows list. I say this because Margret is in the TV Series category, hence the C button currently being set to "tv series". Unless the A options include a sticky list view for folders so we can actually find things fast, that'll be problematic. Nothing apparent here so we have to wait and see.

Profiles are on the roadmap. Not a well-known tidbit but it was brought up in a focus group Ira hosted.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I saw the ABC buttons but they're there whether the folder is open or not so it may apply to the master My Shows list. I say this because Margret is in the TV Series category, hence the C button currently being set to "tv series". Unless the A options include a sticky list view for folders so we can actually find things fast, that'll be problematic. Nothing apparent here so we have to wait and see.


No need for an option if it is hard-set based on your navigation. Toggling the view will do something - but I suggest it will be the B button that will provide a Series view and provide a better grouping for large series libraries.



> Profiles are on the roadmap. Not a well-known tidbit but it was brought up in a focus group Ira hosted.


Yes, Ira talked about profiles - I am suggesting this is the profiles as implemented. It would be downright silly to build logic around predictive suggestions if they were then going to create user profiles.

I also suggest that more services are going to move away from the hard profile segmentation to something more predictive.... Similar to what TiVo is presenting here.

That doesn't mean all you grey beards aren't going to complain about it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

bradleys said:


> That doesn't mean all you grey beards aren't going to complain about it.


Hey, there--no need to go there and publicize that I got lazy this week and need to shave . . . .


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

bradleys said:


> Yes, Ira talked about profiles - I am suggesting this is the profiles as implemented. It would be downright silly to build logic around predictive suggestions if they were then going to create user profiles.
> 
> I also suggest that more services are going to move away from the hard profile segmentation to something more predictive.... Similar to what TiVo is presenting here.


Sounds like the predictions can be fun. OK. But won't my own categorizing of my recordings as I make them be, well, more accurate? And wouldn't it make sense for that to be the starting point? Oh, silly me, trying to keep things simple (and accurate) again.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

bradleys said:


> No need for an option if it is hard-set based on your navigation. Toggling the view will do something - but I suggest it will be the B button that will provide a Series view and provide a better grouping for large series libraries.


Maybe. If any of them applies to the folder, which is questionable. More data is needed.



bradleys said:


> Yes, Ira talked about profiles - I am suggesting this is the profiles as implemented. It would be downright silly to build logic around predictive suggestions if they were then going to create user profiles.


I don't see them as mutually exclusive. Combined, they are potentially interesting. You have more faith in Tivo's predictive (and potentially psychic) abilities than I do.  Their suggestions/recommendations are sucky even when I'm the only user of a box. I can't really see any scenario where Time/Day/Seasonality trends are more than only marginally useful among a group, but certainly not a better experience than knowing for sure who is holding the remote.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Mikeguy said:


> Sounds like the predictions can be fun. OK. But won't my own categorizing of my recordings as I make them be, well, more accurate? And wouldn't it make sense for that to be the starting point? Oh, silly me, trying to keep things simple (and accurate) again.


So first, when has TiVo ever supported customization and personalization?

I supposed it really depends on how TiVo defined the use-cases for the system. Sometimes we have to remember that just because "we" have very large libraries and try to use the TiVo as a media server, that isn't necessarily what it is designed for. Having to drill into a profile and then back out of a profile and them back into another profile - may be more off putting for the majority than the value it brings the minority.

From a functionality perspective, if TiVo can use this predictive model to tailor suggestions (streaming, live TV, recorded content) to the most likely user - then it becomes more user friendly not less.

It is pretty easy in my house - if it is a school year and during the day, the user is likely my wife. If it is a weekend or summer afternoon, the user is likely one of my daughters, if it is in the evening, it is likely me. If it is the upstairs Mini - it is absolutely one of my daughters.

You can even extend that - if My daughter is watching TiVo from her iPad, another very easy set of decisions. And my daughters watch almost every program from their devices now.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Let me also add.... Do you notice in this design that TiVo is removing the skeuomorphic concept of folders?


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

I hear they are dropping the HYDRA INTERFACE, instead they plan to go for the SHIELD INTERFACE. It will have generally the same features but will be well liked.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

But the SHIELD interface has already been secretly taken over by the Hydra interface, so it really won't make much difference...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

bradleys said:


> So first, when has TiVo ever supported customization and personalization?


Correct--why people (here) keep on asking for and suggesting it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Mikeguy said:


> Correct--why people (here) keep on asking for and suggesting it.


Actually, they've added personalization in a few ways (see "Watched progress" bars), but the value of those changes ... including Suggestions... are greatly diminished as the number of users/viewers increases.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Actually, they've added personalization in a few ways (see "Watched progress" bars), but the value of those changes ... including Suggestions... are greatly diminished as the number of users/viewers increases.


And at the same time, the requests for profiles and categories keep on coming. I would think that this would be relatively easy to implement--I'm not clear on the reluctance.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

I watched this video quite a few times now and if you think about it not much has changed with TiVo Central other than the fancy tiles. You still have to hit the TiVo button and you still have a category list, video window, and a discovery bar. You still have to click on one of the categories to get to the same options we have now. The only exception again is the fancy tiles. Each category has an option to view everything there in a list. I don't see a major drop in clicks either.
The main difference is you get horizontal and vertical movement in each category. If anybody has ever used or owned a Moxi this is the way their UI was setup. You would hit the Moxi button, which I believe was the A button, and you would end up on a vertical list of your guide listings. You could move up and down through the list of channels and choose to record or tune to that channel. If you moved left or right you could go to different categories and when you selected a category you move up and down to make a selection. Just hit exit or the Moxi button to exit. If you hit the C button that brought up the grid guide and B would launch the super ticker. It seems to me that TiVo once again has to copy something somebody else has done years ago. Moxi did this in 2008-2009 as this was their award winning UI and was in HD. They also introduced client boxes at that time called Mates. It was well after this that TiVo tried HD menus and all they did was convert the SD menu to HD and of course it is still not finished today. The minis only came 2 or three years ago. Of course WMC had HD UI and extenders before Moxi. Actually Digeo was founded by Paul Allen the cofounder of Microsoft which is why the Moxi looked and operated similarly to WMC.

Something I noticed that is missing is the selection for devices which would allow for multiroom viewing. That is in My Shows menu and I did not see it there at all. It is possible that TiVo is doing away with that since this is being marketed to MSOs and they would only put one DVR in a home with client boxes. Would Netgear routers and Netgear NAS work with this? How about TiVo Desktop, kmttg, or PyTiVo? Is the menu selections still in SD or have they been changed to HD? She never showed that section at all. And the big thing that still bothers me is this presentation was made specifically for the MSO operators and not us direct to retail customers. Where was the apps for Vudu, Amazon, and Netflix? They were not there when she entered that menu
Tivo's Next Generation User Experience - Demo

I still don't understand why we have to go to TiVo Central to access these menus. All they have to do is put an action bar at the top of the grid guide with those categories and just hit guide and then move right or left at the top of the guide to reach on of those selections and then click on what is needed in each category. They can put the discovery bar at the bottom of the guide and of course the live video window will be where it is now. This is how TVGOS was set up that Rovi/Gemstar owns. Right now if I want to record something I have to go to the grid guide to find it and then hit record and select my options. It appears you have to do the same thing with this UI also. So nothing has really changed.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> Because I like it automatically playing in the background to see what the movie or show looks like.


So, click the play button.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

bradleys said:


> I keep watching the video and there is a lot to like. My biggest fear is that a change this dramatic will not be easy for my wife to adapt too. This is much more significant than the SD to HD shift.
> 
> 
> I like that you can customize the list in the main menu and include APPS in the list.
> ...


Wow. You are seeing more than the video shows.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Jed1 said:


> Something I noticed that is missing is the selection for devices which would allow for multiroom viewing. That is in My Shows menu and I did not see it there at all. It is possible that TiVo is doing away with that since this is being marketed to MSOs and they would only put one DVR in a home with client boxes. Would Netgear routers and Netgear NAS work with this? How about TiVo Desktop, kmttg, or PyTiVo? Is the menu selections still in SD or have they been changed to HD? She never showed that section at all. And the big thing that still bothers me is this presentation was made specifically for the MSO operators and not us direct to retail customers. Where was the apps for Vudu, Amazon, and Netflix? They were not there when she entered that menu


A Devices category comes into view across the top bar for a couple seconds starting at :54.

Netflix is there at 1:50. It looks like the Apps menu defaults to the "Favorite Apps" category, but there is an "All" category she doesn't go into. *Hopefully everything is still there. It's interesting that the Apps have categories -- All, Favorites, Video, Music, Sports, Kids. I hope they plan to add enough new apps to necessitate categorizing them. Ha.

Good questions about kmttg, pytivo, etc. They've been slowly breaking some compatibility over the last year. Hope it's either restored or they talk to these developers to fix everything going forward.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> A Devices category comes into view across the top bar for a couple seconds starting at :54.
> 
> Netflix is there at 1:50. It looks like the Apps menu defaults to the "Favorite Apps" category, but there is an "All" category she doesn't go into. *Hopefully everything is still there. It's interesting that the Apps have categories -- All, Favorites, Video, Music, Sports, Kids. I hope they plan to add enough new apps to necessitate categorizing them. Ha.
> 
> Good questions about kmttg, pytivo, etc. They've been slowly breaking some compatibility over the last year. Hope it's either restored or they talk to these developers to fix everything going forward.


Thanks! It basically appears that this new UI is the same thing we have now just with a graphics makeover. I suspect everything will function the same including the bugs.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Jed1 said:


> Thanks! It basically appears that this new UI is the same thing we have now just with a graphics makeover. I suspect everything will function the same including the bugs.


With this new layout, it'll be interesting to see how one can quickly get to the remote devices. The 'Advance' "jump to bottom of list" action currently works pretty well. Maybe they'll bring some of the ReplayTV-style controls. (FF/RW to jump between categories; Advance/Replay to jump between devices, if applicable)


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> So, click the play button.


That would be an extra button press. And then an extra button press to back out. This way when i hit back, I go back to the list of titles. Ideally Netflix should make it an option that can be enabled/disabled.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Jed1 said:


> Thanks! It basically appears that this new UI is the same thing we have now just with a graphics makeover. I suspect everything will function the same including the bugs.


But, is redone in android it should work better!!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> That would be an extra button press. And then an extra button press to back out. This way when i hit back, I go back to the list of titles. Ideally Netflix should make it an option that can be enabled/disabled.


Amen to that.


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

Jed1 said:


> I watched this video quite a few times now and if you think about it not much has changed with TiVo Central other than the fancy tiles. You still have to hit the TiVo button and you still have a category list, video window, and a discovery bar. You still have to click on one of the categories to get to the same options we have now. The only exception again is the fancy tiles. Each category has an option to view everything there in a list. I don't see a major drop in clicks either.
> The main difference is you get horizontal and vertical movement in each category. If anybody has ever used or owned a Moxi this is the way their UI was setup. You would hit the Moxi button, which I believe was the A button, and you would end up on a vertical list of your guide listings. You could move up and down through the list of channels and choose to record or tune to that channel. If you moved left or right you could go to different categories and when you selected a category you move up and down to make a selection. Just hit exit or the Moxi button to exit. If you hit the C button that brought up the grid guide and B would launch the super ticker. It seems to me that TiVo once again has to copy something somebody else has done years ago. Moxi did this in 2008-2009 as this was their award winning UI and was in HD. They also introduced client boxes at that time called Mates. It was well after this that TiVo tried HD menus and all they did was convert the SD menu to HD and of course it is still not finished today. The minis only came 2 or three years ago. Of course WMC had HD UI and extenders before Moxi. Actually Digeo was founded by Paul Allen the cofounder of Microsoft which is why the Moxi looked and operated similarly to WMC.
> 
> Something I noticed that is missing is the selection for devices which would allow for multiroom viewing. That is in My Shows menu and I did not see it there at all. It is possible that TiVo is doing away with that since this is being marketed to MSOs and they would only put one DVR in a home with client boxes. Would Netgear routers and Netgear NAS work with this? How about TiVo Desktop, kmttg, or PyTiVo? Is the menu selections still in SD or have they been changed to HD? She never showed that section at all. And the big thing that still bothers me is this presentation was made specifically for the MSO operators and not us direct to retail customers. Where was the apps for Vudu, Amazon, and Netflix? They were not there when she entered that menu
> ...











Ono has it!
You can record things from multiple locations, btw.
Yes, the demo was geared towards MSO operators, and that Hydra interface has already been signed, sealed and delivered to Vodafone ONO in Spain. They are utilizing one of those 3rd party boxes for MSOs that was discussed in a different thread. It's like "Bolt Lite" -all the features of the Bolt with half the calories.  (About the size of Mavrik)
You wrote: _"Something I noticed that is missing is the selection for devices which would allow for multiroom viewing...It is possible that TiVo is doing away with that since this is being marketed to MSOs and they would only put one DVR in a home with client boxes?"_ Yes and No, in fact the box I refer to has no DVR, instead using cloud-based recording which is more efficient and cost effective and also makes sense if you are renting from your provider, but I wouldn't immediately take that as a sign and worry about the retail equipment yet.

This is a huge step for Ono. They have been using Tivo for some time now, however their previous boxes were full-size and hideous along with the old interface being used (not as hideous as Virgin though.)

Take a look here: Televisión - Vodafone Ono
You can see a video here: 




I am unsure, but I believe they will allow you to choose your color preference for the interface.
If you look at the video, you will see that blue is definitely in play; if you look at the video demo from Margaret and the homepage at Vodafone Ono, black is the selected theme color.
If this is the case, I think it will be a welcome option as I know many Tivo users like and are used to the "blue" theme color.

We will all find out soon enough. It won't be long now! I'm counting the days!!!


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Terrible video - spent the whole time in the grid.

Interesting to see it in the wild.


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

bradleys said:


> Terrible video - spent the whole time in the grid.


I'd politely ask you to express your disappointment to 'GeekBauer', but he has disabled comments for that video. If you can find a better one, I think we'd all welcome the submission.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

I think it's interesting they have 4K and UHD channels in Spain!


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I think it's interesting they have 4K and UHD channels in Spain!


I know, right!? So sad that we have fallen behind. Did you see how cheap their bundles were? If you haven't, I dare you to look. It will make you angry. $25 for their version of a 'Skinny Bundle' -TV Essentials with 65 Channels & 300mb/s internet!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Maybe it's what the video is showing, but it makes the new interface look less attractive than the current, to me. The earlier vid (by TiVo) made the interface seem much more attractive. Maybe it's the crowded grid?


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Maybe it's what the video is showing, but it makes the new interface look less attractive than the current, to me. The earlier vid (by TiVo) made the interface seem much more attractive. Maybe it's the crowded grid?


It's probably a lot of things. The TiVo video was professionally produced, this one was just a dude on YT. The foreign language text, the obsession with scrolling up the Guide, the off angle, a lot of the stuff on the screen was blown out, the primary color looked to be a much lighter shade of blue (reeks of cable company DVR to me) rather than the dark grey US Hydra UI, etc.


----------



## Eldragun (Feb 3, 2016)

Does Anyone know what is meant when Hydra will be pu over Android TV? Does that mean our TV device will get Android TV over it, and Hydra would be on that?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Eldragun said:


> Does Anyone know what is meant when Hydra will be pu over Android TV? Does that mean our TV device will get Android TV over it, and Hydra would be on that?


Although TiVo reportedly developed the new Hydra UI so that it could also run as an app on Android (or Android TV), there have been no announcements that I'm aware of that such as app actually will be released.

As for TiVos currently in use (Bolt, Roamio, etc.), no one is expecting that they will switch to Android TV for their OS when they get updated with the new Hydra UI.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

NashGuy said:


> Although TiVo reportedly developed the new Hydra UI so that it could also run as an app on Android (or Android TV), there have been no announcements that I'm aware of that such as app actually will be released.
> 
> As for TiVos currently in use (Bolt, Roamio, etc.), no one is expecting that they will switch to Android TV for their OS when they get updated with the new Hydra UI.


Maybe they are switching to Android and that's why they said there's no going back once you decide to do that?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

There was evidence of an Amazon Fire app in the works using Hydra, as a client for the Mavrik. Pretty sure that's what the Android talk is about.


----------



## Eldragun (Feb 3, 2016)

But what about an Android TV app getting the live4 channels (much like HDHomerun does?) actaully using the Turners and replacing the mini?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

One would think it'd work with the normal DVRs too, but we don't know for sure yet.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> There was evidence of an Amazon Fire app in the works using Hydra, as a client for the Mavrik. Pretty sure that's what the Android talk is about.


Yeah, almost certainly the Mavrik will see TiVo client apps for popular streaming devices, likely including Roku, Apple TV, and Fire TV, the last of which is a variant of Android. Although I don't know that we've gotten any confirmation that those apps will sport the full Hydra UI that regular TiVo boxes do. (My guess is that the Mavrik client apps will at least look similar to Hydra, if not exactly like it.)

The article I linked to above that talks about a TiVo/Hydra Android app specifically mentions only Android, not Roku, Apple TV, etc., which may or may not mean anything. The article speculates about the possibility of a future TiVo box that runs Android TV, which would be something different than a simple client app for controlling the Mavrik via currently existing hardware.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, almost certainly the Mavrik will see TiVo client apps for popular streaming devices, likely including Roku, Apple TV, and Fire TV, the last of which is a variant of Android. Although I don't know that we've gotten any confirmation that those apps will sport the full Hydra UI that regular TiVo boxes do. (My guess is that the Mavrik client apps will at least look similar to Hydra, if not exactly like it.)
> 
> The article I linked to above that talks about a TiVo/Hydra Android app specifically mentions only Android, not Roku, Apple TV, etc., which may or may not mean anything. The article speculates about the possibility of a future TiVo box that runs Android TV, which would be something different than a simple client app for controlling the Mavrik via currently existing hardware.


Yes that is how I read it too, thinking something like a FireTV or Shield or any Android box could launch into the new Hydra app, which would then integrate all your apps on the streaming box into it and then the Mavrik is on your network which integrates in as your ota channel source. This kind of makes it like its own cable company. And if my existing TiVos like my Roamio OTA integrate in too, that would make me happy.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> One would think it'd work with the normal DVRs too, but we don't know for sure yet.


I think it will. I posted this in another area BigJimOutlaw.



BillyClyde said:


> I think there will be support for existing TiVos because this is what I get when I click on the Mavrik link from Dave Zatz's post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

I actually like the look. I can understand why they wouldn't let you go backwards though, honestly. That can be a bit of a pain.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm a bit surprised they are coming out with a new UI when the current one is still not complete. Many menus fall back to the old school TiVo menu system which looks ridiculous on a large TV. I'm a little afraid as the last UI made the boxes almost unusable when it first came out, was very buggy and not complete. Maybe they figured it would be easier to start over.

Have they announced which boxes will get it and when?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Adam1115 said:


> I'm a bit surprised they are coming out with a new UI when the current one is still not complete. Many menus fall back to the old school TiVo menu system which looks ridiculous on a large TV. I'm a little afraid as the last UI made the boxes almost unusable when it first came out, was very buggy and not complete. Maybe they figured it would be easier to start over.
> 
> Have they announced which boxes will get it and when?


All of the menus, with the exception a few deep settings menus, were converted to the HDUI in the last update. The catch is they only did this for the Bolt.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> All of the menus, with the exception a few deep settings menus, were converted to the HDUI in the last update. The catch is they only did this for the Bolt.


And a subset of BOLT users would offer an additional catch that the HD UI update was slapdash, breaking or eliminating some of the BOLT's MoCA functionality in the process. (see here)


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> All of the menus, with the exception a few deep settings menus, were converted to the HDUI in the last update. The catch is they only did this for the Bolt.


Well considering the HD menus have been out since 2014 on boxes that pre-date the Roamio, it's still absurd that every time I change the network settings it reverts to the SD menu. It's also absurd that the top of the line bolt was only fixed within the last update and you're stating there are still some menus on the old ui? How silly! Why would they design a whole new box and still use those menus?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah, the structure and functionality of the menus is defintiely not the best. The whole layout to me actually feels poorly designed. Like they created a generic "options" control and then shoehorned all the complex options into that control, even when they don't look or function well.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Adam1115 said:


> Well considering the HD menus have been out since 2014 on boxes that pre-date the Roamio, it's still absurd that every time I change the network settings it reverts to the SD menu. It's also absurd that the top of the line bolt was only fixed within the last update and you're stating there are still some menus on the old ui? How silly! Why would they design a whole new box and still use those menus?


The only option I ran into that was still the old UI is the video resolution option. I've looked through the rest of the UI and that's the only one I found.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> The only option I ran into that was still the old UI is the video resolution option. I've looked through the rest of the UI and that's the only one I found.


I don't have a bolt but the network settings on the Roamio are the old menus.

The bigger issue is that the menus are viewed as individual menu pages instead of a ui as a whole.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The network stuff is all new on the Bolt


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> The network stuff is all new on the Bolt


At a cost.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I never really used any of those advanced settings, so for me that change was inconsequential.


----------



## Lyons00 (Jan 24, 2015)

Any ideas when this will come out?
Thanks


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

From what I've heard it's actually ready to go and TiVo is just trying to decide how/when to roll it out. I think they may be holding it back for the Mavrik launch.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> From what I've heard it's actually ready to go and TiVo is just trying to decide how/when to roll it out. I think they may be holding it back for the Mavrik launch.


Do you think the end-user apps (on Fire TV, iOS, Android, etc.) for use with Mavrik will sport the same Hydra UI that will roll out to Bolt and Roamio (and maybe Premiere)? I wouldn't think so, given that those apps will be controlled by non-TiVo remotes (or via touchscreen). I also wonder whether the Mavrik apps will offer universal search and OnePass with links to external apps like Netflix, HBO Go, etc. The existing TiVo app for iOS and Android does but it doesn't deep-link to titles within those apps, it just triggers the launch of the external app.

All that said, it's certainly possible that the Mavrik apps will have a modified Hydra UI that's very similar to what will come to the Bolt, etc.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Since the Mavrik itself is headless the hydra interface would have to be in the apps. 

I'm assuming that TiVo will use external app linking with universal search to maintain OnePass functionality, but I guess it's possible they abandon OnePass instead.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> From what I've heard it's actually ready to go and TiVo is just trying to decide how/when to roll it out. I think they may be holding it back for the Mavrik launch.


is it still going to be optional with no way of going back to the old software?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

ajwees41 said:


> is it still going to be optional with no way of going back to the old software?


I don't know. I didn't get any information on that point.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

The Roamio's will be able to get this update correct?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Some more vodafone customers using Hydra. They aren't demonstrating Hydra, but rather just showing "Hey I have 4K" or whatever and they just happen to be using Hydra.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

tim_m said:


> The Roamio's will be able to get this update correct?


That's what was reported. An optional update (once opted-in for, can't be reversed without returning the box to TiVo).


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Mikeguy said:


> That's what was reported. An optional update (once opted-in for, can't be reversed without returning the box to TiVo).


I'm actually very interested in it. From the demos i've seen it looks like a cross between the Quantum tv UI i had with Fios and the ODN 8.0 update i had with TWC.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Some more vodafone customers using Hydra. They aren't demonstrating Hydra, but rather just showing "Hey I have 4K" or whatever and they just happen to be using Hydra.


One thing I noticed was that TiVo may be adding a current time marker to the guide, however subtle (barely noticeable) it may be...










PS Vue has taken another approach, stretching a red line across the grid to indicate the current time (along with highlighting the currently broadcasting program).


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Seems pretty fluid... I kind of like it, I am worried about the Wife Acceptance Factor.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

bradleys said:


> Seems pretty fluid... I kind of like it, I am worried about the Wife Acceptance Factor.


Yep. Same here. My wife doesn't take technology changes very well. Her first statement would be... What was so wrong with the old version, that we had to switch?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If there is no option to try out the new UI without making it permenant there is no way I'm switching. I don't want to get locked in to some UI I hate with no way of going back.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> If there is no option to try out the new UI without making it permenant there is no way I'm switching. I don't want to get locked in to some UI I hate with no way of going back.


It indeed would be nice if there was a Windows 10-like "free look."


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Set up the new interface on a new disk, keep the old disk, if you don't like the new interface just put the old disk back in, that should work, (I think). If you like the interface just put the old disk back in and convert to the new interface, no loss except you do need a disk you can use, for the Bolt you can use and SATA cable leading to a normal disk, then you can try out the new interface without purchasing a new 2.5" disk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

lessd said:


> Set up the new interface on a new disk, keep the old disk, if you don't like the new interface just put the old disk back in, that should work, (I think). If you like the interface just put the old disk back in and convert to the new interface, no loss except you do need a disk you can use, for the Bolt you can use and SATA cable leading to a normal disk, then you can try out the new interface without purchasing a new 2.5" disk


On the Roamio and Bolt the OS portion is stored on solid state memory soldered to the mobo, not on the disk. That's how you're able to just drop in a new disk and have it automatically formatted and used.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

lessd said:


> Set up the new interface on a new disk, keep the old disk, if you don't like the new interface just put the old disk back in, that should work, (I think). If you like the interface just put the old disk back in and convert to the new interface, no loss except you do need a disk you can use, for the Bolt you can use and SATA cable leading to a normal disk, then you can try out the new interface without purchasing a new 2.5" disk


 I'm not sure if that would work I think it's going to be tied to your TSN


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lessd said:


> Set up the new interface on a new disk, keep the old disk, if you don't like the new interface just put the old disk back in, that should work, (I think). If you like the interface just put the old disk back in and convert to the new interface, no loss except you do need a disk you can use, for the Bolt you can use and SATA cable leading to a normal disk, then you can try out the new interface without purchasing a new 2.5" disk


Except, who knows what TiVo is doing on its end--could be, if TiVo HQ sees the change, it won't allow use to go back. I'd want TiVo to confirm things first (which it won't do, as we're talking opening the box?).


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> On the Roamio and Bolt the OS portion is stored on solid state memory soldered to the mobo, not on the disk. That's how you're able to just drop in a new disk and have it automatically formatted and used.


And anyway TiVo's process for rolling out software upgrades is to add your unit's TSN to the list on their server for that upgrade; and I doubt they remove it from the list later. So every time your TiVo reports it's TSN and software version the server looks to see if there's a newer version authorized for it and if so rolls it out.

(Which is why on the really old ones there was that Don't be an Idiot thread explaining the upgrade loop you'd get stuck in if you used the image from a different OEM's TiVo on yours; the TiVo would constantly try to upgrade to the correct one but the upgrade attempt would fail every time because it wasn't for the same vendor as the currently running (incorrect) image)

So I'm pretty sure even if you could roll back to an archived disk, or archived image, your TiVo would just upgrade itself to Hydra again the next time it called home. Oops.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> If there is no option to try out the new UI without making it permenant there is no way I'm switching. I don't want to get locked in to some UI I hate with no way of going back.


I plan to try it on my least used TiVo first. Then if I like it I will switch the rest.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

aaronwt said:


> I plan to try it on my least used TiVo first. Then if I like it I will switch the rest.


I might consider that. I have a Bolt in my office which I rarely use directly. I mainly access it through a Mini in the dinning room or my main TiVo in the living room. That could be a good test bed. As long as all TiVos don't need to be running it for MRS to work.


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll be interested to see how they handle this with the tivo minis.
I wonder if the mini will keep it's existing interface, or if it will need to be updated also.
Additionally, I wonder if a mini that has not been updated will even connect to a hydra enabled tivo.
Who knows if the hardware in the mini will even be able to run this... Somehow I get the feeling that mini users might get screwed with this update somehow...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

if Hydra can run on a Premiere, it should have zero issues on a Mini.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You'd think they'd be working on a new Mini. It's been 4 years since the Mini was released and even then it was using old technology. (same generation chip as the Premiere) The only update they've done is the one to add RF remote. Seems like it's high time for a real update with Bolt generation hardware and a better looking case design.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> You'd think they'd be working on a new Mini. It's been 4 years since the Mini was released and even then it was using old technology. (same generation chip as the Premiere) The only update they've done is the one to add RF remote. Seems like it's high time for a real update with Bolt generation hardware and a better looking case design.


I'm a little surprised it hasn't been demanded by MSOs, at least those like Vodafone, above, who are actually providing UHD.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

adessmith said:


> I'll be interested to see how they handle this with the tivo minis.
> I wonder if the mini will keep it's existing interface, or if it will need to be updated also.
> Additionally, I wonder if a mini that has not been updated will even connect to a hydra enabled tivo.


It's already a little annoying, I'd think, for BOLT customers with Minis, having a different UI depending on the device in use; if Hydra isn't available for Minis then ALL their Mini customers will have the same disjointed experience.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I plan to try it on my least used TiVo first. Then if I like it I will switch the rest.


Heh, I could see a lot of customers taking advantage of TiVo's 30-day money back guarantee if they don't provide a rollback option. Why risk one of my functioning units?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I will wait for you guys to try it and complain for a while first!

Actually, picking up a new (hopefully updated) mini isn't a bad idea. I could use a new mini. I have no doubt that I will upgrade - just not sure I want to be an early adopter this time around.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Heh, I could see a lot of customers taking advantage of TiVo's 30-day money back guarantee if they don't provide a rollback option. Why risk one of my functioning units?


Now that's an interesting--and sad--thought.


----------



## BillyClyde (Mar 3, 2017)

I don't think they are bothering with a new mini because aren't they going to be just going to app solutions on streamers instead?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

BillyClyde said:


> I don't think they are bothering with a new mini because aren't they going to be just going to app solutions on streamers instead?


For the Mavrik that will work because the video will always be transcoded. For regular TiVos they store the original video stream, which means that they have to transcode on the fly during playback. Doing that significantly reduces the user experience with trickplay. Try the FireTV app with your TiVo and you'll see what I mean.

The Mini supports all the same formats as the TiVo itself, so they don't have to transcode for it. So it provides a much better user experience.


----------



## Eldragun (Feb 3, 2016)

Well, Ive been waiting for a while for a new Mini, Ira said to look for a Mini refresh the first half of 2017, but we havent heard a word yet. I wonder if they're abandoning that plan?


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

Eldragun said:


> Well, Ive been waiting for a while for a new Mini, Ira said to look for a Mini refresh the first half of 2017, but we havent heard a word yet. I wonder if they're abandoning that plan?


I didn't know about this... I just bought 2 minis this year


----------



## Eldragun (Feb 3, 2016)

I was taking about updated Revisions of the Mini


----------



## adessmith (Oct 5, 2007)

Eldragun said:


> I was taking about updated Revisions of the Mini


Yeah, I believe I understood what you were saying.
I meant that I had not heard the rumors of a "Mini refresh the first half of 2017". IF this happens, I'm going to wish that I waited and got the new revision.
I don't really have a need for 4k or wifi though... so if that's all it brings I'll be fine. If the old revisions do not support the hydra interface, that will be a bit disappointing though... I guess time will tell.
I wouldn't count out a refresh for the mini though... Don't they have a history of not officially announcing new products until they are ready to launch?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

adessmith said:


> Yeah, I believe I understood what you were saying.
> I meant that I had not heard the* rumors of a "Mini refresh the first half of 2017".* IF this happens, I'm going to wish that I waited and got the new revision.
> I don't really have a need for 4k or wifi though... so if that's all it brings I'll be fine. If the old revisions do not support the hydra interface, that will be a bit disappointing though... I guess time will tell.
> I wouldn't count out a refresh for the mini though... Don't they have a history of not officially announcing new products until they are ready to launch?


20 Questions with Ira Bahr - TiVo's Chief Marketing Officer


----------



## mlippitt (Apr 26, 2003)

Per Margaret's video the main menu will be customizable by the user. This simple idea moves the UI from the 20th century to the 21st century. Just like I can choose which app icons I want on the home screen of my Android mobile, the customizable menu will significantly lower my click counts for my most used functions. So without seeing this yet I could imagine per my current usage pattern:

1. My Shows
2. Pandora
3. Netflix
4. Amazon Video
5. Find TV:Search

Then once I hit the Tivo button I'm only one number button away from the five things I do most.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

mlippitt said:


> Per Margaret's video the main menu will be customizable by the user. This simple idea moves the UI from the 20th century to the 21st century. Just like I can choose which app icons I want on the home screen of my Android mobile, the customizable menu will significantly lower my click counts for my most used functions. So without seeing this yet I could imagine per my current usage pattern:
> 
> 1. My Shows
> 2. Pandora
> ...


You can use numbers right now if your in TiVo Central, try it out. For example, pressing 3 opens up WishList Searches.


----------



## mlippitt (Apr 26, 2003)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> You can use numbers right now if your in TiVo Central, try it out. For example, pressing 3 opens up WishList Searches.


That's very interesting. Are there numbers for Pandora, Amazon Video, and Netflix? Is there a table somewhere or some method for determining these numbers?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

mlippitt said:


> That's very interesting. Are there numbers for Pandora, Amazon Video, and Netflix? Is there a table somewhere or some method for determining these numbers?


This is what they used to be (not all of them still work):

TiVo+TiVo = Now Playing List
TiVo+0 = Plays the boot up animation
TiVo+1 = OnePass Manager (1 Pass)
TiVo+2 = To Do List (2 Do List)
TiVo+3 = WishList Search (3 Wishes)
TiVo+4 = Search by Title (Search 4 Titles)
TiVo+5 = Browse by Channel
TiVo+6 = Browse by Time
TiVo+7 = Record Time/Channel
TiVo+8 = TiVo Suggestions
TiVo+9 = Showcases
TiVo+Slow = Messages & Settings

Guest Post: The TiVo® Remote - It does more than you knew it could - TiVo Blog

There aren't any shortcuts for the apps like Netflix or Plex ... I guess that's what they're going to introduce in Hydra.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

mlippitt said:


> That's very interesting. Are there numbers for Pandora, Amazon Video, and Netflix? Is there a table somewhere or some method for determining these numbers?


The numbers ony work for the menu you are in. It appears, at least to some extent, the new UI let's you customize the top menu in some way.


----------



## George Cifranci (Jan 30, 2003)

windracer said:


> This is what they used to be (not all of them still work):
> 
> TiVo+TiVo = Now Playing List
> TiVo+0 = Plays the boot up animation
> ...


From messing around with my new Bolt over the past day or so it here are the shortcuts that seem to work with it...

TiVo+TiVo = Now Playing List
TiVo+1 = OnePass Manager (1 Pass)
TiVo+2 = To Do List (2 Do List)
TiVo+3 = WishList Search (3 Wishes)
TiVo+4 = Search by Title (Search 4 Titles)
TiVo+5 = Browse TV & Movies (used to be Browse by Channel)
TiVo+6 = History (used to be Browse by Time)
Slow = Toggle Video Window on or off.

TiVo+0 doesn't do anything as the Bolt doesn't have a boot up animation.
TiVo+7 thru 9 no longer seem to work.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

George Cifranci said:


> TiVo+0 doesn't do anything as the Bolt doesn't have a boot up animation.


They removed the animation from all TiVos, Premiere and newer, when they changed their logo last year.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> They removed the animation from all TiVos, Premiere and newer, when they changed their logo last year.


I'm going to miss that when my Series 2 is no longer (coincidentally, just saw it today, after a Restart), as well as the Series 2's gently-oscillating background--classics. Will need to download the video.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> I'm going to miss that when my Series 2 is no longer (coincidentally, just saw it today, after a Restart), as well as the Series 2's gently-oscillating background--classics. Will need to download the video.


Hay, my TiVo also rebooted last night, anyone else?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Wonder what the pending update to the traditional TiVo UI means for the rollout of Hydra? Dave Zatz is reporting that TiVo is *finally* updating the last few settings menu screens that were still SD up to HD and that Roamio and Mini will get the slightly redesigned UI currently on the Bolt (i.e. the traditional TiVo UI with a flatter, more modern look).

Does this mean that the Hydra update is getting pushed back?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Johncv said:


> Hay, my TiVo also rebooted last night, anyone else?


No but I looked at the diagnostics screen of one of my 4TB Bolts last night and it was at just over three million seconds of uptime since it was last booted.

Sent from my Galaxy S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> No but I looked at the diagnostics screen of one of my 4TB Bolts last night and it was at just over three million seconds of uptime since it was last booted.


34+ days. That'd be nice.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Johncv said:


> Hay, my TiVo also rebooted last night, anyone else?


my basic roamio just did in the middle of a daily connection


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

NashGuy said:


> Dave Zatz is reporting that TiVo is *finally* updating the last few settings menu screens that were still SD up to HD and that Roamio and Mini will get the slightly redesigned UI currently on the Bolt (i.e. the traditional TiVo UI with a flatter, more modern look).
> 
> Does this mean that the Hydra update is getting pushed back?


In the comment section of Dave's post, Bradley suggests that finishing the HDUI may be a necessary prerequisite for Hydra, to remove the last of the old hooks and backend code so that Hydra can just layer on top of the HDUI. That's probably a wise assessment, and ironically means Hydra likely isn't too far off.

Assuming Hydra is even coming to any of the older platforms, of course.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I am betting the Premiers will be baselined and the Roamios and Bolts will be eligible for the upgrade


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I would not bet against you.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> In the comment section of Dave's post, Bradley suggests that finishing the HDUI may be a necessary prerequisite for Hydra, to remove the last of the old hooks and backend code so that Hydra can just layer on top of the HDUI. That's probably a wise assessment, and ironically means Hydra likely isn't too far off.
> 
> Assuming Hydra is even coming to any of the older platforms, of course.


Yeah, I saw that. If that's true, I wonder how they'll handle the rollout? Offer both updates simultaneously and let the user pick which UI he wants as the final look for that box? Or first force the final update to the traditional TiVo UI and soon thereafter (days/weeks/months later) offer an update to Hydra?

I assume there will have to be some kind of on-screen alert about Hydra when it's offered, maybe with an embedded video showing how it looks and works, with a dialog that asks the user whether to install it "now" or "not now, maybe later".


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

bradleys said:


> I am betting the Premiers will be baselined and the Roamios and Bolts will be eligible for the upgrade


if they are doing that why update the Premiers to handle the new guide data why not end them like the S2?


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

bradleys said:


> I am betting the Premiers will be baselined and the Roamios and Bolts will be eligible for the upgrade


In the comments section of the story over at Zatz's blog, he confirms that the updated fully HD UI will for sure roll out to Premieres. He figures this may be because cable operator RCN (which apparently has a number of Premieres deployed, along with Roamios/Series 5s) pushed for it, as they would want a consistent UI across all their customers' boxes.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

NashGuy said:


> In the comments section of the story over at Zatz's blog, he confirms that the updated fully HD UI will for sure roll out to Premieres. He figures this may be because cable operator RCN (which apparently has a number of Premieres deployed, along with Roamios/Series 5s) pushed for it, as they would want a consistent UI across all their customers' boxes.


If that's true, then my assumption is those who currently still opt to use the SD menus will be forced to use HD menus.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, I saw that. If that's true, I wonder how they'll handle the rollout? Offer both updates simultaneously and let the user pick which UI he wants as the final look for that box? Or first force the final update to the traditional TiVo UI and soon thereafter (days/weeks/months later) offer an update to Hydra?
> 
> I assume there will have to be some kind of on-screen alert about Hydra when it's offered, maybe with an embedded video showing how it looks and works, with a dialog that asks the user whether to install it "now" or "not now, maybe later".


I would assume, the HD update will be mandatory, and would come first (assuming that it's not instead rolled out as part of Hydra). And then Hydra, optional, would follow at some point later. That seems to make sense--we'll see how far _that_ goes.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> I would assume, the HD update will be mandatory, and would come first (assuming that it's not instead rolled out as part of Hydra). And then Hydra, optional, would follow at some point later. That seems to make sense--we'll see how far _that_ goes.


Yeah, that makes sense. If that's the route that TiVo goes, I would think that would mean it will be a little while yet before Hydra becomes available. Would TiVo first do a final (non-optional) update to the original UI and then, less than a month later, offer yet another (but optional) UI update (Hydra)? That pace of change might be a little much for everyday TiVo users (i.e. not the type of folks who visit this site and obsess over this stuff).


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

ajwees41 said:


> if they are doing that why update the Premiers to handle the new guide data why not end them like the S2?


I suspect the new UI will be a processor heavy implementation - lots of image rendering, and the Premiere can barely handle the UI that it currently has. No reason to stop supporting the Premiere, just finish out the existing UI and leave it alone.

I could be wrong considering the MSO devices in the field, but I don't think I am.


----------



## bearcat2000 (Aug 13, 2005)

It's been pretty quiet here about Hydra. Is it really that buggy still when it's already being implemented in other regions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

bearcat2000 said:


> It's been pretty quiet here about Hydra. Is it really that buggy still when it's already being implemented in other regions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haven't seen anything maybe they need to install on all overseas area before usa or they are waiting on the HDUI competition haven't seen that out yet


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Or maybe we get V2.0 and avoid some bugs the initial roll-out is sure to include.

Do we know if it actually went live in March in Spain as noted in several articles?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

jrtroo said:


> Do we know if it actually went live in March in Spain as noted in several articles?


There were YouTube videos posted of Hydra "in the wild," I believe.

edit: p.s. See here and here.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

bradleys said:


> I suspect the new UI will be a processor heavy implementation - lots of image rendering, and the Premiere can barely handle the UI that it currently has. No reason to stop supporting the Premiere, just finish out the existing UI and leave it alone.
> 
> I could be wrong considering the MSO devices in the field, but I don't think I am.


We don't know that, if I remember reading, the new UI is redone in android, it could be faster.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Johncv said:


> We don't know that, if I remember reading, the new UI is redone in android, it could be faster.


It is not redone in android... it will have an android based app in support of the MaVrik - that is where that bad information started.

It will continue to be Haxe based.

You are correct, we don't know. But I would bet a beer on it!


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

NashGuy said:


> Yeah, that makes sense. If that's the route that TiVo goes, I would think that would mean it will be a little while yet before Hydra becomes available. Would TiVo first do a final (non-optional) update to the original UI and then, less than a month later, offer yet another (but optional) UI update (Hydra)? That pace of change might be a little much for everyday TiVo users (i.e. not the type of folks who visit this site and obsess over this stuff).


I'd imagine that regular TiVo users will barely notice the first UI change. So a few settings screens that a regular user hardly ever goes into get updated. Big deal. 90% of customers won't even notice those changes. I don't think you need to worry about pace of change from the completion of the HD UI.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

NYHeel said:


> I'd imagine that regular TiVo users will barely notice the first UI change. So a few settings screens that a regular user hardly ever goes into get updated. Big deal. 90% of customers won't even notice those changes. I don't think you need to worry about pace of change from the completion of the HD UI.


Yeah, maybe so. But in updating those last settings screens to HD, aren't they also restructuring menu options, i.e. making the settings screens for Roamio and Premiere the same as Bolt? And while those setting screens will be the biggest change that the update brings, it will also modify the look of the entire UI a bit to make it flatter, more modern (i.e. the same as Bolt, I think).

As we all know, it's kind of pointless trying to predict what TiVo is going to do. It would just seem a little odd or out of character, IMO, for them to roll out an updated UI for Roamio and Premiere and then a week later to ask users if they want to abandon that refreshed UI for a new, totally revamped UI. But again, this is TiVo, so who knows...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> 34+ days. That'd be nice.


I'm at 6.8 million seconds now. 79.5 days


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> I'm at 6.8 million seconds now. 79.5 days


With a Motorola card, the cable card status display shows run time in DDDD HH:MM, which is harder to get to, but no calculator needed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I'm at 6.8 million seconds now. 79.5 days


I looooaaathe you......


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> With a Motorola card, the cable card status display shows run time in DDDD HH:MM, which is harder to get to, but no calculator needed.


The Cisco CableCARD shows the last reboot date and time.

Scott


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> With a Motorola card, the cable card status display shows run time in DDDD HH:MM, which is harder to get to, but no calculator needed.


I am using Motorola Cable cards. On FiOS. They have always showed the time in seconds on my TiVos.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> I am using Motorola Cable cards. On FiOS. They have always showed the time in seconds on my TiVos.


Your post shows the TiVo box Diagnostics display. I'm looking at the Cable Card Status display. It's on the top of the same menu with Pairing Info screen and Conditional Access screen (where "VAL:" is shown). It's one of those displays where "Clear" is used to exit.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> Your post shows the TiVo box Diagnostics display. I'm looking at the Cable Card Status display. It's on the top of the same menu with Pairing Info screen and Conditional Access screen (where "VAL:" is shown). It's one of those displays where "Clear" is used to exit.


Ok. I don't normally visit that screen except for pairing. I'll need to check it out. Thanks!


----------



## jcarlin (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay I opted in to the Hydra interface on one of my Tivo's and I have to say it's terrible. Wrecks the ease of use of Tivo for flashiness. When playing a video and you get to the last 5 minutes, pressing the left arrow is GONE. You need to wait until Tivo plays out the video to delete it. Its now really hard to determine what you have recorded and many more clicks to find it. I have no idea what is mine or streamed or up for purchase. The Tivo Live guide is GONE ;-( 

I hope this is a joke and not what they really intend to release...if so I've been avoiding the X1 from Xfinity and if this is the future for Tivo I will probably just hop over to them since i got to loose everything to go back.

TIVO... STOP THIS MADNESS!!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jcarlin said:


> Okay I opted in to the Hydra interface on one of my Tivo's and I have to say it's terrible. Wrecks the ease of use of Tivo for flashiness. When playing a video and you get to the last 5 minutes, pressing the left arrow is GONE. You need to wait until Tivo plays out the video to delete it. Its now really hard to determine what you have recorded and many more clicks to find it. I have no idea what is mine or streamed or up for purchase. The Tivo Live guide is GONE ;-(
> 
> I hope this is a joke and not what they really intend to release...if so I've been avoiding the X1 from Xfinity and if this is the future for Tivo I will probably just hop over to them since i got to loose everything to go back.
> 
> TIVO... STOP THIS MADNESS!!


You must be using a different OS than the Hydra OS I am using. Its very obvious what is being recorded with Hydra on my TiVos. And near the end of the recoding I get the option To delete or keep when I try to back out playing the show. Which is done with the back button.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

jcarlin said:


> Okay I opted in to the Hydra interface on one of my Tivo's and I have to say it's terrible. Wrecks the ease of use of Tivo for flashiness. When playing a video and you get to the last 5 minutes, pressing the left arrow is GONE. You need to wait until Tivo plays out the video to delete it. Its now really hard to determine what you have recorded and many more clicks to find it. I have no idea what is mine or streamed or up for purchase. The Tivo Live guide is GONE ;-(


Back is the new Left. Press anytime to delete.

For recordings - 2 clicks - Tivo then 1

Episode shows source when highlighted, just like it did in the old interface.

Live Guide is indeed gone, but grid now shows much more information than before.

It's not so bad once you get used to it.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

mdavej said:


> It's not so bad once you get used to it.


Please tell me that it's more than that . . . .


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

@TiVo_Ted I finally bit the bullet and upgraded... I like the new interface!

I loaded up the "My Shows Options" page by clicking the A button. I had previously changed settings on this without a problem. However, I recently opened up the same page and cannot exit out of it. The TiVo, Live TV, and Back buttons simply do not work. I can still scroll down the list ("going away soon," "paused," etc.), check boxes, change settings in sort list/show episode strip, etc. However, I cannot exit the screen. Clearly a bug. I'm hoping it times out. If not I'll have to hard reboot the TiVo. (This occurred while I went to network settings, forced a connection, and while it was loading the data I clicked the selection to continue while things loaded.)

The TV show list is kind of cumbersome. Not sure if I'll get used to it, but things look messy. Could use a little tidying up.

Overall, however, I really like the interface and glad I upgraded. Now I can take advantage of the Vox remote.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

I hope they can fix the issue where old school muscle memory causes you to hit the left arrow when a program is done. Once you do this and it brings up the favorites.....pressing the Back button seems to just repeat that Left command and it brings up the favorites again.


----------



## sdpadres (Dec 28, 2003)

Has anyone noticed that when you are watching a show and a new show starts the guide pops up on the bottom? Kinda like if you hit the info button. Just an observation.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

kbmb said:


> I hope they can fix the issue where old school muscle memory causes you to hit the left arrow when a program is done. Once you do this and it brings up the favorites.....pressing the Back button seems to just repeat that Left command and it brings up the favorites again.


@TiVo_Ted You guys really should bring back the left button to go back.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

geekmedic said:


> @TiVo_Ted You guys really should bring back the left button to go back.


Yeah I don't buy that they got rid of it for consistency......I think the main reason was so they could have the left and right buttons do those actions while watching TV or a recording. Although not sure why I would be using the left (favs) or right (tuners) when I'm watching a recorded show?!? Can't they tell you are watching a show and disable those?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sdpadres said:


> Has anyone noticed that when you are watching a show and a new show starts the guide pops up on the bottom? Kinda like if you hit the info button. Just an observation.


I've never had the guide pop up. But it pops up showing what just started being recorded.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

kbmb said:


> Yeah I don't buy that they got rid of it for consistency......I think the main reason was so they could have the left and right buttons do those actions while watching TV or a recording. Although not sure why I would be using the left (favs) or right (tuners) when I'm watching a recorded show?!? Can't they tell you are watching a show and disable those?


It is for consistency. Left button does favorites. Period.

Why would you want to limit your actions because you are watching a recording. Should you disable the guide? How about menus? You want to neuter the system when watching a recording just because you can't change a habit?

You return left and then you get people complaint that they can't bring up their favorites while watching a program. Because the user has to remember what they are doing. It was a thing that drove me nuts about the old interface. Things were not consistent if you were watching live tv versus a recording.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> It is for consistency. Left button does favorites. Period.
> 
> Why would you want to limit your actions because you are watching a recording. Should you disable the guide? How about menus? You want to neuter the system when watching a recording just because you can't change a habit?
> 
> You return left and then you get people complaint that they can't bring up their favorites while watching a program. Because the user has to remember what they are doing. It was a thing that drove me nuts about the old interface. Things were not consistent if you were watching live tv versus a recording.


Ok fair enough. But fix the mess now where IF you press the left button then the back button doesn't work correctly.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

kbmb said:


> Ok fair enough. But fix the mess now where IF you press the left button then the back button doesn't work correctly.


I'm not sure what you are talking about? Can you explain?


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

sdpadres said:


> Has anyone noticed that when you are watching a show and a new show starts the guide pops up on the bottom? Kinda like if you hit the info button. Just an observation.


Yes we have noticed this. Wish it was an option to turn off.


TonyD79 said:


> I'm not sure what you are talking about? Can you explain?


You are watching a recording. What is supposed to happen when you press the back button?

If you are in the middle of the program it should take you back to the program list.

If you are at the end it should bring up the choice to delete this program.

This all works fine. However, if instead of pressing the back button you press the left arrow based on years of doing that, you get the favorites pop up from the left. Now press the back button, favorites go away. Press it again and they come back. You have to press it a third time to get back to the program list.

EDIT: and I get what's happening here. They are using the back button like a web browser back button and repeating the last command. Doesn't matter if that was pressing left or hitting guide or anything else. Back will repeat that last command. That's just odd behavior to me.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Ah. I see. And I can see both sides of that “argument.” I did see that but I just assumed it was a true back button. 

I never used left to get out because of years of using various DVRs so I never leaned on that. I go where I want to go next. If I want to go to another show, I pick tivo/TiVo and get the delete message. Etc. 

So, I guess I don’t miss it so much. 

But at least for now, back does not mean exit. It means back.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I was actually thinking about this too. The Back button stacks commands so instead of exiting the program it goes back to the last left/right/up/down menu you accessed.

Also, truly, the Back button should have been made larger on Vox remotes. For its newfound importance, they should have made it easier and obvious to find, not be among the smallest buttons.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I was actually thinking about this too. The Back button stacks commands so instead of exiting the program it goes back to the last left/right/up/down menu you accessed.
> 
> Also, truly, the Back button should have been made larger on Vox remotes. For its newfound importance, they should have made it easier and obvious to find, not be among the smallest buttons.


It appears they tried to walk a line between keeping the peanut the same and adding/changing functionality. Sometimes you just need to redesign.


----------



## Thunderclap (Nov 28, 2005)

Having played with Hydra a few days I have to say I do like it. One thing I can't figure out though is why a couple of my shows, like Channel Zero, shows one episode as an Extra. Any ideas why this is?


----------



## Bville01 (Jan 17, 2014)

I have the new Bolt Vox. My app page is completely black and white. The app icons show no color. Is there some adjustment I can make? I don't think it is intended to be colorless.


----------



## ohboy710 (Jun 30, 2008)

I like the guide it’s cleaner and seems like I can see more shows
I agree with others, get rid of the stupid pictures. I learned how to read in elementary school, I don't need pictures that just waste space and make you have to scroll more. 
As far as voice commands on the new remote I’ve asked three or four things and it’s gotten it right every time.
Using the back button instead of pushing left takes some getting used to.
Having to go into a separate apps menu instead of being allowed add those apps to “my shows” is an extra step but I can deal with it.
And I still get the spinning blue circle, today at least 20 seconds at one point.

All in all I think it’s a cleaner look and I like it but there needs to be an option to get rid of all of the pictures all together and go back to just straight lists because the pictures just slow me down and make more steps. It does appear through the A button you can semi get rid of them. I can’t even imagine how frustrated my mom is going to get when hers updates.


----------



## Bville01 (Jan 17, 2014)

Bville01 said:


> I have the new Bolt Vox. My app page is completely black and white. The app icons show no color. Is there some adjustment I can make? I don't think it is intended to be colorless.


Nevermind. Restarting solved this and several other problems.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

At least you can remove the pictures if you want except for the ones at the bottom of the screen on my shows by turning off episode strip.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

tim_m said:


> At least you can remove the pictures if you want except for the ones at the bottom of the screen on my shows by turning off episode strip.


Yeah. The episode strip is sort of dumb. The same picture over and over again. How does that help anyone?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

ohboy710 said:


> I can't even imagine how frustrated my mom is going to get when hers updates.


They've said that they aren't going to force this update (although you need it if you want to use voice with a VOX remote).

Scott


----------



## clintavila (Apr 12, 2010)

Overall I'm enjoying the new interface. It's definitely elevated the look and feel. The back button is definitely a bit awkward vs the left arrow. I really miss the simplicity of being able to delete a show quickly. Here's a thought. Why not make the clear button while watching a show be a shortcut to the "do you want to delete this show". It would be a much quicker way to get a show and take you back to your list of shows either within a series folder or the main list. Where can we submit suggestions? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I like using the Clear button to, well, clear the screen while watching a show. I use it all the time...


----------



## clintavila (Apr 12, 2010)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I like using the Clear button to, well, clear the screen while watching a show. I use it all the time...


I agree. I also use it to clear menus, info, etc. But when there is nothing to clear while watching a show it could be used to shortcut to the delete show menu. It definitely feels like a lot more clicks to delete a show quickly.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

clintavila said:


> I agree. I also use it to clear menus, info, etc. But when there is nothing to clear while watching a show it could be used to shortcut to the delete show menu. It definitely feels like a lot more clicks to delete a show quickly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


If you are near the end of a show, almost any navigation away from the show brings up the delete prompt. Are you saying you want a key to prompt to delete even when you are near the start?

If you've done nothing else while watching the show, hit back. It should take you to the place you hit play which includes a strip. Arrow left (from memory) and you get a choice to delete. Of course if you went to tivo Central while watching the show, back won't work beyond that. But left didn't either.


----------



## clintavila (Apr 12, 2010)

TonyD79 said:


> If you are near the end of a show, almost any navigation away from the show brings up the delete prompt. Are you saying you want a key to prompt to delete even when you are near the start?
> 
> If you've done nothing else while watching the show, hit back. It should take you to the place you hit play which includes a strip. Arrow left (from memory) and you get a choice to delete. Of course if you went to tivo Central while watching the show, back won't work beyond that. But left didn't either.


Some recordings I only watch the beginning of and then delete. It was very simple to delete quickly with the back arrow. I was thinking in that circumstance a shortcut via the clear button would a useful feature.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

clintavila said:


> Some recordings I only watch the beginning of and then delete. It was very simple to delete quickly with the back arrow. I was thinking in that circumstance a shortcut via the clear button would a useful feature.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


And the back button will basically do the same thing as the left arrow. It will take you back to the previous screen, where you can delete the program.

Again, the left button was a back button in some circumstances. If I start a show from the playlist, and only do trickplay, the left button would take me back to the screen that I started the show from. If I watched the show and did some One Pass manipulation while it was playing, then left didn't take me back to where I played the show from. It took me back to where I did whatever I did. Back does the same.

Back will take you back to were you played the show from. If it is the episode list, hit clear to delete the episode. If you drilled down one level further to where it says "play" and all that stuff, then the back will take you back to that and you can pick delete.

Also, I believe if you hit info, you have a choice to delete the show in the ribbon that comes up on the bottom. I did that and the show kept playing as it did not actually delete fully until I exited the show.


----------



## clintavila (Apr 12, 2010)

TonyD79 said:


> And the back button will basically do the same thing as the left arrow. It will take you back to the previous screen, where you can delete the program.
> 
> Again, the left button was a back button in some circumstances. If I start a show from the playlist, and only do trickplay, the left button would take me back to the screen that I started the show from. If I watched the show and did some One Pass manipulation while it was playing, then left didn't take me back to where I played the show from. It took me back to where I did whatever I did. Back does the same.
> 
> ...


I will have to practice a bit more. I will definitely have to try the info then delete ribbon. I had not seen that. The only other thing I miss is being able to hit play from list and having show start. Now I have to click on show then hit play. I get if there are multiple shows but if it's the only episode it should just play since there is nothing else to select.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

clintavila said:


> I will have to practice a bit more. I will definitely have to try the info then delete ribbon. I had not seen that. The only other thing I miss is being able to hit play from list and having show start. Now I have to click on show then hit play. I get if there are multiple shows but if it's the only episode it should just play since there is nothing else to select.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah, I agree on the folder play thing. I am getting used to it, since it is just an extra click with the same button but it is actually dumb because play from the folder should play all that is in the folder. If that is one episode, then it plays it. If it is five, it should queue them up.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Yeah, I agree on the folder play thing. I am getting used to it, since it is just an extra click with the same button but it is actually dumb because play from the folder should play all that is in the folder. If that is one episode, then it plays it. If it is five, it should queue them up.


Actually, it's two extra clicks with the same button (select to get the episode list, select to get the episode, select to play), or one with a different button (select to get the episode list, play to play)...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Yeah. The episode strip is sort of dumb. The same picture over and over again. How does that help anyone?


But it's not the same picture over and over again. Although I have seen that on occassion. But usually when I look at the episode strip I will see different pictures for different episodes.


----------



## ourdoc (Jul 25, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Yeah. The episode strip is sort of dumb. The same picture over and over again. How does that help anyone?


Problem with removing those pics is now on some tv series you can't tell what show it is. For example in suggestion I have S28 E1 'cats and dogs'. Description is on the side, but without that strip and pictures, no way except getting to hit play before you know it's an episode of Cops. Literally does not say Cops anywhere except on the picture.

Idea, fantastic I hate the pics rather see a list, but better info like the NAME of the SHOW, not just episode name...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> But it's not the same picture over and over again. Although I have seen that on occassion. But usually when I look at the episode strip I will see different pictures for different episodes.


That's all I've ever seen. I don't keep a lot of episodes, though.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ourdoc said:


> View attachment 31539
> 
> Problem with removing those pics is now on some tv series you can't tell what show it is. For example in suggestion I have S28 E1 'cats and dogs'. Description is on the side, but without that strip and pictures, no way except getting to hit play before you know it's an episode of Cops. Literally does not say Cops anywhere except on the picture.
> 
> Idea, fantastic I hate the pics rather see a list, but better info like the NAME of the SHOW, not just episode name...


I don't use suggestions. They need to put the show name in there.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Thunderclap said:


> Having played with Hydra a few days I have to say I do like it. One thing I can't figure out though is why a couple of my shows, like Channel Zero, shows one episode as an Extra. Any ideas why this is?


It is a guide data problem...if the episode has no season/episode data then it listed as an extra.


----------



## Dchriest (Nov 26, 2017)

moyekj said:


> Yuck! Hate the space hogging images. Really hope this only goes to Bolt units and later and not Roamios and earlier.


 Dear god TiVo don't make me use this new interface.


----------



## Dchriest (Nov 26, 2017)

HerronScott said:


> They've said that they aren't going to force this update (although you need it if you want to use voice with a VOX remote).
> 
> Scott


 It's not going to be mandatory? Thank god!

That's all I need to know.


----------



## dwarner (Feb 14, 2003)

So, instead of 1-2 pages of text in My Shows, I'd have to scroll through a long list of huge, unnecessary images? It looks like it will take me 3 times longer to get to the show I want to watch. This is almost as bad as the Amazon Prime listings on Roku. No thanks..


----------



## dwarner (Feb 14, 2003)

bradleys said:


> I will like to try it out. Hopefully, I can grab a spare hard drive, pop it in and upgrade to the new UI. That way if it doesn't pass the wife acceptance factor, I an drop the original drive back in and keep trucking.


May not work if the UI is flashed to onboard ROM. When I popped a larger hard drive into my Roamio, I didn't have to wait for the UI to be downloaded and installed again..


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dwarner said:


> So, instead of 1-2 pages of text in My Shows, I'd have to scroll through a long list of huge, unnecessary images? It looks like it will take me 3 times longer to get to the show I want to watch. This is almost as bad as the Amazon Prime listings on Roku. No thanks..


Then turn off the episode strip. Then you won't have the images. Personally I like the episode strip.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

sdpadres said:


> Has anyone noticed that when you are watching a show and a new show starts the guide pops up on the bottom? Kinda like if you hit the info button. Just an observation.


mine did that on the old software also


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Gotta love the posts that blame Hydra when; (1) The same behavior occurred in the HDUI or (2) There's an option to turn off the offending behavior.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

idksmy said:


> Gotta love the posts that blame Hydra when; (1) The same behavior occurred in the HDUI or (2) There's an option to turn off the offending behavior.


Took me some time to find some of the options to turn off what I wanted.


----------



## idksmy (Jul 16, 2016)

Agreed, it took me a while, too, and that’s part of the fun of learning a new UI or any new software.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> Then turn off the episode strip. Then you won't have the images. Personally I like the episode strip.


I agree with you. I had it off at first, but with it on, it shows a description in the lower right.
I wish it had more details, like the 0-4 star rating (helpful when looking for what TiVo recorded on its own.)
Also, it seems like this (show episode strip) isn't always on.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JayMan747 said:


> I agree with you. I had it off at first, but with it on, it shows a description in the lower right.
> I wish it had more details, like the 0-4 star rating (helpful when looking for what TiVo recorded on its own.)
> Also, it seems like this (show episode strip) isn't always on.


If you hit the info button, while the show is highlighted, it will show the thumbs info


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> If you hit the info button, while the show is highlighted, it will show the thumbs info


Star Rating, not Thumbs Up/Down info.
That requires an additional button press for each item, and then a second press to return.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

I hesitantly upgraded to Hydra about two weeks ago and I'm really liking it. It seems like the information is better organized and shows more info or at least it's presented in a better fashion. I think it looks great and thus far I haven't had many problems figuring things out. I like the larger preview window on the home page and like how the picture/sound doesn't glitch when you change screens. I'm trying to decide if I like the strip info vs. list but I'm trying to give the strips a chance before I'd turn them off. It seems like Hydra offers decent flexibility to customize things. I upgraded by using the Vox remote I ordered for my Roamio basic. Cautiously went to my minis and starting upgrading them. Other than one glitch that required me to restart one of them all 4 upgraded without issue. The software was still on RC7. I was afraid the next day I'd have to reboot the Minis again to make them work but alas they all came right up. I did get the update to RC9 about two days later. Overall I'm very happy with the upgrade but also glad they aren't forcing anyone to upgrade if they prefer the older UI. Now if they can ever get the guide data more reliable!


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

I remember a great software company in Silicon Valley called Geoworks, they created a "scalable ui" for their OS.

You could choose Beginner, Normal and Expert mode The Ui would change on the instant it was selected with no performance hits between the modes. I wish Tivo did this, the Granparents , Normal, and Enthusiast modes


----------



## jaj2276 (Dec 25, 2007)

ourdoc said:


> View attachment 31539
> 
> Problem with removing those pics is now on some tv series you can't tell what show it is. For example in suggestion I have S28 E1 'cats and dogs'. Description is on the side, but without that strip and pictures, no way except getting to hit play before you know it's an episode of Cops. Literally does not say Cops anywhere except on the picture.
> 
> Idea, fantastic I hate the pics rather see a list, but better info like the NAME of the SHOW, not just episode name...


You've probably already figured this out. If you view Suggestions while the category is anything but Suggestions (i.e. Sports/TV Series/Recordings/Kids/etc.), then the Suggestions folder contains a list of episodes that look as you described (i.e. the episode and episode title which is really not useful for something like Suggestions).

However if you make the category Suggestions then you get the folder view of the show. Basically you should only look at Suggestions when the top category is Suggestions.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

TeamPace said:


> I hesitantly upgraded to Hydra about two weeks ago and I'm really liking it. It seems like the information is better organized and shows more info or at least it's presented in a better fashion. I think it looks great and thus far I haven't had many problems figuring things out. I like the larger preview window on the home page and like how the picture/sound doesn't glitch when you change screens. I'm trying to decide if I like the strip info vs. list but I'm trying to give the strips a chance before I'd turn them off. It seems like Hydra offers decent flexibility to customize things. I upgraded by using the Vox remote I ordered for my Roamio basic. Cautiously went to my minis and starting upgrading them. Other than one glitch that required me to restart one of them all 4 upgraded without issue. The software was still on RC7. I was afraid the next day I'd have to reboot the Minis again to make them work but alas they all came right up. I did get the update to RC9 about two days later. Overall I'm very happy with the upgrade but also glad they aren't forcing anyone to upgrade if they prefer the older UI. Now if they can ever get the guide data more reliable!


I agree. I'm like you in that I was hesitant to upgrade. Finally did so and have loved it. Even my wife, who hates change, loves it. There are a few glitches that need to be ironed out (like if you choose to sort recordings by date, it somehow reverts back to sorting by season after a while).


----------



## EMcTx (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm really thinking about upgrading, because I want to use the IFTTT integration which automatically skips commercials via skipmode. It only works on the new interface, however. Is there a way to turn off the video in the corner. I currently have it off, because I usually just to to my recorded shows.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

EMcTx said:


> I'm really thinking about upgrading, because I want to use the IFTTT integration which automatically skips commercials via skipmode. It only works on the new interface, however. Is there a way to turn off the video in the corner. I currently have it off, because I usually just to to my recorded shows.


The AutoSkip IFTTT functionality is expected to be ported to gen3 UI in the near future.


----------



## SrLANGuy (Dec 26, 2001)

EMcTx said:


> I'm really thinking about upgrading, because I want to use the IFTTT integration which automatically skips commercials via skipmode. It only works on the new interface, however. Is there a way to turn off the video in the corner. I currently have it off, because I usually just to to my recorded shows.


Just like on gen3, you can press the SLOW MOTION button and it will toggle the video in the corner off/on.


----------



## EMcTx (Apr 19, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> he AutoSkip IFTTT functionality is expected to be ported to gen3 UI in the near future.


Yeah, I just saw that on the FaceBook post. Still debating about updating.


----------



## EMcTx (Apr 19, 2008)

SrLANGuy said:


> Just like on gen3, you can press the SLOW MOTION button and it will toggle the video in the corner off/on.


Okay, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

foghorn2 said:


> I remember a great software company in Silicon Valley called Geoworks, they created a "scalable ui" for their OS.
> 
> You could choose Beginner, Normal and Expert mode The Ui would change on the instant it was selected with no performance hits between the modes. I wish Tivo did this, the Granparents , Normal, and Enthusiast modes


 Like the selectable mode transmissions in cars, Economy,Normal, and Sport. Of course those of us in the Enthusiast category would wonder why we have to pay for those two modes we would never use. Ironically, the people in the economy mode would feel the same.


----------



## ourdoc (Jul 25, 2002)

I’d just like to get back to 2-3 clicks to play something instead of a minimum of 4 or 5 now to play something you recorded. This UI is basically a remote battery killer. It does have some great features if you can find them searching around.. lol
And why does EVERY SHOW have to be in a group by itself? Makes deleting them also take more clicks as you have to decide and then confirm.. There is a recover option..


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tenthplanet said:


> Like the selectable mode transmissions in cars, Economy,Normal, and Sport. Of course those of us in the Enthusiast category would wonder why we have to pay for those two modes we would never use. Ironically, the people in the economy mode would feel the same.


Yes. I use the Economy mode. It makes a nice difference in gas mileage with my Hyundai Elantra. I have no need to use Normal or Sport since the mileage is lower. Especially if Sport mode is used. But I also drive to maximize my mileage. So slow acceleration and I barely press down on the gas pedal.


----------



## tampa8 (Jan 26, 2016)

In other threads I see reference to Tivo Stream no longer working with Hydra on Roamio boxes. Are there people who have updated to Hydra that have their Tivo stream working? (Or I guess any that no longer have it working?)


----------



## Jim5506 (Oct 3, 2004)

I haven't read the entire thread, but does TiVo Desktop still work with the Hydra interface.


----------



## javersa (Mar 24, 2018)

tampa8 said:


> In other threads I see reference to Tivo Stream no longer working with Hydra on Roamio boxes. Are there people who have updated to Hydra that have their Tivo stream working? (Or I guess any that no longer have it working?)


I have a Roamio and Stream box and just updated. I tested a direct stream to the phone and it worked. It seemed to download as well though I haven't waited to finish a download yet to make sure those are 100% yet.

So far I don't like this UX. There's also some lost remote functionality. The left arrow doesn't take you out of folders or back in the menu anymore. You'd essentially need to hit the Tivo button to start back at the beginning every time for older remotes or if you ever use the Tivo App remote to control your box since those don't have a dedicated back button that this UX requires you to use! Wish we didn't upgrade!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

javersa said:


> So far I don't like this UX. There's also some lost remote functionality. The left arrow doesn't take you out of folders or back in the menu anymore. You'd essentially need to hit the Tivo button to start back at the beginning every time for older remotes or if you ever use the Tivo App remote to control your box since those don't have a dedicated back button that this UX requires you to use! Wish we didn't upgrade!


Did you just do this? All of your complaints are all well known and documented.


----------



## javersa (Mar 24, 2018)

jrtroo said:


> Did you just do this? All of your complaints are all well known and documented.


No - was an update my family applied before it was researched. Has anyone seen if Tivo has taken note of those issues or offered to patch that functionality soon?


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

javersa said:


> No - was an update my family applied before it was researched. Has anyone seen if Tivo has taken note of those issues or offered to patch that functionality soon?


LOL, Answer is NO


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

javersa said:


> No - was an update my family applied before it was researched. Has anyone seen if Tivo has taken note of those issues or offered to patch that functionality soon?


See? This is what I was complaining about. RiVo added "Get New Experience" into My Shows, leading to exactly this situation. What's next? Will they do like Microsoft and upgrade you anyway after you say no?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Lurker1 said:


> See? This is what I was complaining about. RiVo added "Get New Experience" into My Shows, leading to exactly this situation. What's next? Will they do like Microsoft and upgrade you anyway after you say no?


Per TiVo Ted, no (at least currently).


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Lurker1 said:


> See? This is what I was complaining about. RiVo added "Get New Experience" into My Shows, leading to exactly this situation. What's next? Will they do like Microsoft and upgrade you anyway after you say no?


Uncheck in the Manage Apps menu. It will not show after that.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

javersa said:


> So far I don't like this UX. There's also some lost remote functionality. The left arrow doesn't take you out of folders or back in the menu anymore. You'd essentially need to hit the Tivo button to start back at the beginning every time for older remotes or if you ever use the Tivo App remote to control your box since those don't have a dedicated back button that this UX requires you to use! Wish we didn't upgrade!


The Zoom button is supposed to work as the Back button on those remotes.

* Series 4 and original TiVo Mini Remotes (has the A, B, C, D buttons without *BACK*), *ZOOM* will act as '*BACK'* on the TiVo Experience 4.

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/TiVo-Experience-4-Remote-Control-Actions

Scott


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Lurker1 said:


> See? This is what I was complaining about. RiVo added "Get New Experience" into My Shows, leading to exactly this situation. What's next? Will they do like Microsoft and upgrade you anyway after you say no?


Tivo already had been working on Hydra and most likely if Rovi never bought Tivo Tivo would have added the same menu option


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> Uncheck in the Manage Apps menu. It will not show after that.


I did, but apparently javersa didn't, and she got burned because of it. My point is "Get New Experience" belongs in Settings or Apps, not in My Shows. Would you put "Clear and Delete Everything" in My Shows? It has a similar impact.


----------



## kflinch (May 19, 2004)

What's the general consensus - take the menu upgrade or not? Is anyone using Streambaby with the upgrade? Does it still work?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Lurker1 said:


> I did, but apparently javersa didn't, and she got burned because of it. My point is "Get New Experience" belongs in Settings or Apps, not in My Shows. Would you put "Clear and Delete Everything" in My Shows? It has a similar impact.


it's in the Apps that's why the check mark


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> it's in the Apps that's why the check mark


That's fine. It's also in My Shows, which is not.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

kflinch said:


> What's the general consensus - take the menu upgrade or not? Is anyone using Streambaby with the upgrade? Does it still work?


If you want to continue to use Streambaby, don't take the upgrade. It does not work with Hydra.


----------



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

I just noticed "Get New Experience" in My Shows and immediately worried that if I accidentally clicked it, I'd wind up irrevocably upgraded. But then I noticed it in Apps, so I checked and found it was just another App that could be readily deselected and thus hidden.

Given that it's an App, it does make sense that it appears in My Shows along with other Apps. But I agree that it makes very little sense that it is an "App" in the first place.

The only reason it would be an App that is, by default, enabled, is because TiVo really wants you to see it and accept it. Burying it among the Settings - where I think it belongs - would make it vastly harder to find. WHICH IT SHOULD BE, given the change is dramatic, as the product you bought and have been using, and maybe using for as many as 18 years in earlier but very similar variations, is essentially turned into an entirely new product. Oh, it still time shifts and streams, but so did VCRs and so do Rokus and other gadgets.

Many people here who use TiVo have probably been doing so because they prefer the UI to, say, X1. So, to just accept a completely new UI almost blindly with very little true insight into how it's really going to feel and affect your way of doing things - well, taking that plunge seems pretty courageous. Why not just get an X1? Or any other random cable box that gets delivered to you?

Anyway, I removed the App.

But I am curious: what would happen if someone accidentally clicked "Get New Experience"? If left in My Shows, that would inevitably happen. Are you asked again if you mean it, with an opportunity to cancel? Does TiVo ask you to press a special sequence of keys, as it does for other critical and semi-critical tasks, to prove you really mean it? I hope so.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Nothing happens... It allows you to watch a video to see what is included in the update and it gives you another link to then request the update.


----------



## IraF (Jan 22, 2002)

Ah - yes, thanks, I've probably seen that video. There used to be a video in the main menu.


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

RE the "Live Guide", is that the GRID that is shown right at the end of the Video? (1st post in this thread).
I saw the complaints it was missing in Hydra.
Confirm they added it back and does it work OK?
Thanks,


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

KeithKenobi said:


> RE the "Live Guide", is that the GRID that is shown right at the end of the Video? (1st post in this thread).
> I saw the complaints it was missing in Hydra.
> Confirm they added it back and does it work OK?
> Thanks,


Nope. The GRID is the, wait for it ... "Grid Guide" and has always been in Hydra and has always worked just fine. Since you don't know what the "Live Guide" is, then you've never used it and won't miss it.

By the way, are you related to Obi Wan (bet you've never heard that before)?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

KeithKenobi said:


> RE the "Live Guide", is that the GRID that is shown right at the end of the Video? (1st post in this thread).
> I saw the complaints it was missing in Hydra.
> Confirm they added it back and does it work OK?
> Thanks,


The live guide is the one where you pick the channel on the left and it shows all upcoming programs for that channel on the left.....










it was the original guide in the TiVo software and invented by TiVo because they didn't want to pay Gemstar/TVGuide royalties for the grid guide. But when they released the DirecTiVo DirecTV insisted that it have a grid guide so they were forced to pay the royalties anyway. Since then both guides have been available in the TiVo software. Somewhere along the line Rovi bought the patent for the grid guide, and then they bought TiVo. So it appears now that they want TiVo to use the grid guide exclusively. But long time TiVo users have found that the original live guide is actually better for finding shows in the future that you want to record, where as the grid guide is better for channel surfing, which most of us no longer do. So there has been a big outcry around here that the new UI didn't include a live guide option like all previous software did.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> The live guide is the one where you pick the channel on the left and it shows all upcoming programs for that channel on the left...


You mean like Hydra does?


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

mdavej said:


> You mean like Hydra does?
> View attachment 41025


Exactly. Except the version with words not pretty pictures for those of us that prefer to read.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

exdishguy said:


> Exactly. Except the version with words not pretty pictures for those of us that prefer to read.


I'm seeing words on top of the pretty pictures. So it should work for both bookworms and dimwits like me . Back when I used to browse the shelves of my local blockbuster every weekend, all the cover art didn't make me angry. It actually enabled me to skim through thousands of movie choices in a matter of minutes. It wouldn't have been nearly as satisfying to just get handed a text list to browse. Pictures aren't all bad. They actually convey a lot of information you can process in a quick glance. I can often get not only the title, but the principal actors, subject matter, setting and genre instantly.

In any case, Hydra's thumbnail live guide is better than no live guide at all and should placate at least a few live guide fans.


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks for all the info! I tried the live guide in my stock Roamio and did not particularly care for it. I already have passes setup for things in the future, the basic one is good.


----------



## TonyBlunt (Jan 28, 2014)

javersa said:


> So far I don't like this UX. There's also some lost remote functionality. The left arrow doesn't take you out of folders or back in the menu anymore. You'd essentially need to hit the Tivo button to start back at the beginning every time for older remotes or if you ever use the Tivo App remote to control your box since those don't have a dedicated back button that this UX requires you to use! Wish we didn't upgrade!


Not true. The BACK button now does what the left arrow used to do. (The left arrow has a new function) On older remotes the ZOOM button is where the BACK button is on newer remotes, and does the same function.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

exdishguy said:


> Exactly. Except the version with words not pretty pictures for those of us that prefer to read.





mdavej said:


> I'm seeing words on top of the pretty pictures


Certainly not as easy to read so I agree with exdishguy. Also, I don't see the start times for each of those shows so I'm guessing you have to scroll over top of each picture to get that additional information versus being able to see title and start time in the old Live Guide without scrolling/highlighting so much faster.

This is one area that I don't think images are of any benefit. I'm not sure what they were thinking from a functionality standpoint and seems like they were just trying to maintain the strip UI.

Scott


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> Certainly not as easy to read so I agree with exdishguy. Also, I don't see the start times for each of those shows so I'm guessing you have to scroll over top of each picture to get that additional information versus being able to see title and start time in the old Live Guide without scrolling/highlighting so much faster.


That's an older screenshot, so I'm not sure how it actually looks today. I don't have any Tivos in service to confirm myself. But I seem to recall at some point that the times were showing without the need to scroll.

In any case, you still get an idea of what's coming up on a per channel basis, then you can drill in for more detail as needed, or get exact times from the grid. Yes, not as convenient as the old live guide, but that's probably the most we're ever going to get in Hydra. Live guide fans can still forego all the new features in Hydra and stick with the old UI indefinitely if the missing details are a deal-breaker. My main point is it's not all or nothing on the live guide feature. There is some live guide functionality in Hydra that may be sufficient for many users.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

mdavej said:


> I'm seeing words on top of the pretty pictures. So it should work for both bookworms and dimwits like me . Back when I used to browse the shelves of my local blockbuster every weekend, all the cover art didn't make me angry. It actually enabled me to skim through thousands of movie choices in a matter of minutes. It wouldn't have been nearly as satisfying to just get handed a text list to browse. Pictures aren't all bad. They actually convey a lot of information you can process...


My blockbuster experience was quite different than yours. I remember going to the latest movie section. This was about 10 shells across and two columns up. Most people were in that section. The rest of Blockbuster was empty of people looking for videos. You are comparing the store to a grid of virtually everything. You're making a comparison of inequivalent equals. A simple easy grid of everything of what's available to watch on television today was not equal to the amount of videos in the new section or even the entirety of videos in the blockbuster store. This search is a step backwards to the 80s when they were limits on what you can choose as opposed to today where you have many more television choices. The idea is to get what you want as fast as you can to start to enjoy watching it not spent time looking at pretty pictures and trying to figure it out. You don't go to the Library and waste time seeing all the pretty book covers, you go to a catalog that is basically text driven to get what you're looking for as soon as possible not the other way around.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Joe3 said:


> ...This search is a step backwards to the 80s when they were limits on what you can choose as opposed to today where you have many more television choices. The idea is to get what you want as fast as you can to start to enjoy watching it not spent time looking at pretty pictures and trying to figure it out. You don't go to the Library and waste time seeing all the pretty book covers, you go to a catalog that is basically text driven to get what you're looking for as soon as possible not the other way around.


But were not talking about searching, we're talking about browsing. Live Guide is a browsing tool, not a searching tool. If I already know the title I want, I'll just search for it. That's actually better in Hydra because you can speak instead of type. Live Guide is for browsing what's coming up on a given channel beyond the 3 hrs you can see in the grid guide. So you can either see pictures and text of the next 6 or so things in Hydra, or you can see just text of the next 8 or so things in TE3. Simple as that. The only differences are the old live guide shows a couple more titles and possibly the exact times. And you don't have to guess the title from the pictures. The title is written on the picture.

If you're using either the old live guide or the Hydra version of it for searching, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

mdavej said:


> But were not talking about searching, we're talking about browsing. Live Guide is a browsing tool, not a searching tool. If I already know the title I want, I'll just search for it. That's actually better in Hydra because you can speak instead of type. Live Guide is for browsing what's coming up on a given channel beyond the 3 hrs you can see in the grid guide. So you can either see pictures and text of the next 6 or so things in Hydra, or you can see just text of the next 8 or so things in TE3. Simple as that. The only differences are the old live guide shows a couple more titles and possibly the exact times. And you don't have to guess the title from the pictures. The title is written on the picture.
> 
> If you're using either the old live guide or the Hydra version of it for searching, you're doing it wrong.


No harm I hope. But like I said before our experiences are different. I seldom blindly browse without having a general idea of what I am looking for. I usually read reviews and other articles that may bring me to a certain area of interest. Again, I read. I think most people I know do this. But I could be wrong. However, for me, the grid is a convenient tool for discovering something coming up in the next few days or weeks that I would be interested in. This is different than certain apps that try to sell you their movies. Vudu for instance has a similar browser method, but it's a crappy store. And for TiVo to develop such a browsing system crosses a line into a more commercial delivery system as opposed to a personal one. We disagree, no harm, no foul.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I think this has been previously stated but the switch to Hydra and all the tiles may be a way for more apps to be written for Tivo. As mentioned, everything is using a similar user interface-- Amazon Vudu, Netflix. Hopefully the geniuses at RoviTivo know what they are doing...preparing for the next 5 years.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Joe3 said:


> The idea is to get what you want as fast as you can to start to enjoy watching it not spent time looking at pretty pictures and trying to figure it out. You don't go to the Library and waste time seeing all the pretty book covers, you go to a catalog that is basically text driven to get what you're looking for as soon as possible not the other way around.


The majority of TiVo's customers never go to the Library, and prefer to waste time looking at big pictures. The rest of us can use TE3.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

mdavej said:


> If you're using either the old live guide or the Hydra version of it for searching, you're doing it wrong.


While I would tend to agree with you, the Rovi data make that hard sometimes. I was trying to create a OnePass for the latest Amazing Race season. I did a search. There were pages of different seasons, and every one I went into was an old season. I knew the show was on CBS so I'd go into the Live Guide and page down until I found the right one.

The visual one in the picture is extremely difficult to find in the UI. You can't just press "Guide" to go there. I think it's something like going into Live TV and then pressing one of the direction keys (NOT intuitive).


----------



## CloudAtlas (Oct 29, 2013)

The book of TE3 said:


> The majority of TiVo's customers never go to the Library, and prefer to waste time looking at big pictures. The rest of us can use TE3.


The only people who find these things important are Cult of TE3 guys (women are way too sensible) most of whom have *inflated sense* of *self. *Everything they say is not their opinion but fact. Only they know the true way to viewing TV. They are experts on all topics especially mansplaining.

The Cult of TE3 evangelize TE3 as the only true way to salvation. Non-believers will be disparaged in every thread everyday. These followers never seem to tire of evangelizing TE3's divine inspiration over and over even when the current thread has nothing to do with TE3.

You'll notice this thread is about Hydra/TE4 but yet the Cult of TE3 faithful will give up spending time with their wife & kids to spread the word of Jesus, I mean TE3. Making sure everyone not only acknowledges TE3 superiority but also the superiority of Cult of TE3 worshippers. For they are the chosen people.

The Cult of TE3 motto: _*I'll give you my Live Guide when you pry it from my cold, dead hands.*_

</sarcasm>


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

DancnDude said:


> While I would tend to agree with you, the Rovi data make that hard sometimes. I was trying to create a OnePass for the latest Amazing Race season. I did a search. There were pages of different seasons, and every one I went into was an old season. I knew the show was on CBS so I'd go into the Live Guide and page down until I found the right one.
> 
> The visual one in the picture is extremely difficult to find in the UI. You can't just press "Guide" to go there. I think it's something like going into Live TV and then pressing one of the direction keys (NOT intuitive).


Yes, Rovi data is terrible in both versions. And access is not intuitive. But switching between live guide and grid guide in TE3 isn't intuitive either. Many TiVo users don't even know what live guide is and have never seen it.

In this specific case, I'd make a wish list and limit to new only and a specific channel. I have to do the same for Masterpiece theater on PBS since they change the title of every series and have tons of reruns on several channels.


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

Lurker1 said:


> The majority of TiVo's customers never go to the Library, and prefer to waste time looking at big pictures. The rest of us can use TE3.


True. Have you ever looked at Amazon's online library? I think they have more books than almost any bricks and mortar library and it's all listed as pictures (book covers). I think not only the majority of TiVo's customers but the majority of people like the big pictures. Instead of just seeing a title you see a lot more.


----------



## Joe3 (Dec 12, 2006)

mschnebly said:


> True. Have you ever looked at Amazon's online library? I think they have more books than almost any bricks and mortar library and it's all listed as pictures (book covers). I think not only the majority of TiVo's customers but the majority of people like the big pictures. Instead of just seeing a title you see a lot more.


If you are really looking for books on Amazon, please, scroll down the length of the page and the links to author bio if you need more information. :?)


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> Certainly not as easy to read so I agree with exdishguy. Also, *I don't see the start times for each of those shows* so I'm guessing you have to scroll over top of each picture to get that additional information versus being able to see title and start time in the old Live Guide without scrolling/highlighting so much faster.
> 
> This is one area that I don't think images are of any benefit. I'm not sure what they were thinking from a functionality standpoint and seems like they were just trying to maintain the strip UI.
> 
> Scott


But I thought the point of the Live Guide was to look for things to record, so why would the start time matter?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Diana Collins said:


> But I thought the point of the Live Guide was to look for things to record, so why would the start time matter?


Ah touché! 

We rarely use the guide so can't really tell you how most people use it.

Scott


----------



## exdishguy (May 1, 2004)

CloudAtlas said:


> The only people who find these things important are Cult of TE3 guys (women are way too sensible) most of whom have *inflated sense* of *self. *Everything they say is not their opinion but fact. Only they know the true way to viewing TV. They are experts on all topics especially mansplaining.
> 
> The Cult of TE3 evangelize TE3 as the only true way to salvation. Non-believers will be disparaged in every thread everyday. These followers never seem to tire of evangelizing TE3's divine inspiration over and over even when the current thread has nothing to do with TE3.
> 
> ...


I don't want the world - I just want your half.


----------



## bellbm (Dec 16, 2003)

I signed up for the update via the link. A few hours later, I connected and things were downloading for about 10 minutes. I then restart it, but did not have the update. I wonder what was downloading for so long?


----------

